# Isn't it time you yanks grew up regarding your gun death epidemic?



## Oz and the Orchestra (May 25, 2020)

Gun related deaths per 100,000 population.

USA              12.21
UK                 0.23

France             2.83
Canada            2.00
Sweden            1.6
Italy                 1.31
Germany         1.17
Australia          0.9
Japan               0.6
Spain               0.31

With a population of 333546000 in the USA. That works out at 40,000 gun deaths per annum.

Coronavirus deaths in comparison work out at 98,000,- true that is more than twice as many, but gun deaths happen every year. Considering the lengths gone to, to stop Corona, isn't it time a total ban on guns was taken to bring the USA in line with what we consider to be a civilized society.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (May 25, 2020)

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> Gun related deaths per 100,000 population.
> 
> USA              12.21
> UK                 0.23
> ...



And how many of those gun deaths are suicide vs violent crime deaths and then take into how many people die yearly from reckless drivers vs someone going to kill me in a violent crime my chances of dying is higher on the open road...


----------



## Sunni Man (May 25, 2020)

There isn't a gun death epidemic you limey loon. ..


----------



## OldLady (May 25, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> > Gun related deaths per 100,000 population.
> ...


Stats for homicides alone:
*Results: *_US homicide rates were 7.0 times higher than in other high-income countries, driven by a gun homicide rate that was 25.2 times higher. _

See the link for details.








						Violent Death Rates: The US Compared with Other High-income OECD Countries, 2010 - PubMed
					

The United States has an enormous firearm problem compared with other high-income countries, with higher rates of homicide and firearm-related suicide. Compared with 2003 estimates, the US firearm death rate remains unchanged while firearm death rates in other countries decreased. Thus, the...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## OldLady (May 25, 2020)

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> Gun related deaths per 100,000 population.
> 
> USA              12.21
> UK                 0.23
> ...


You're gonna scare the boys with that, Oz.  None of the countries you mentioned has a complete ban on guns.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Oz and the Orchestra said:
> ...



Still, my chances of dying on the open road is much higher than being killed in a violent crime resulting from a firearm.

Many firearm deaths have suicides in them which if you remove them and focus on the violent crime deaths then the reality of dying from a firearm death during a violent crime is much lower than dying on the open roads and you know this.

Also many of your violent crime deaths are in gang infested neighborhoods and if you look at that you will realize your are even less likely to die from a violent crime death with a firearm in Maine...


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> > Gun related deaths per 100,000 population.
> ...



And what you and Oz are not acknowledging is your numbers are padded with suicide deaths...


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 25, 2020)

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> Gun related deaths per 100,000 population.
> 
> USA              12.21
> UK                 0.23
> ...


This fails as a false comparison fallacy.

The history and culture of the United States is nothing like that of other Western nations.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 25, 2020)

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> Gun related deaths per 100,000 population.
> 
> USA              12.21
> UK                 0.23
> ...



Uh oh.....not this _again   _


----------



## night_son (May 25, 2020)

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> Gun related deaths per 100,000 population.
> 
> USA              12.21
> UK                 0.23
> ...



Welcome to our new Chinese Communist Party spokesman. In other news please throw a shrimp on the Barbie and bugger off.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (May 25, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Oz and the Orchestra said:
> ...











						Gun violence in the United States - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




Numbers do not lie and the reality is the numbers those like the Op'er and Old Lady love to use are padded with suicide deaths and not just violent crime deaths.

Why would someone not distinguish between suicide and violent crime?

Simple, if you actually use the violent crime number then it will show that more people die from reckless driving than by a violent crime in the States and if you dig even further into the numbers and look at gang killings which is most likely used by a person who did not have the right to own a firearm you would then see the flaw in their numbers.

The Federal Government along with State and Local governments have laws already and many times they are not used.

It is against the law to sell a felon a firearm, do a straw purchase and even commit murder, so how many more laws do you need to tell a criminal not to kill with a firearm?


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (May 25, 2020)

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> Gun related deaths per 100,000 population.
> 
> USA              12.21
> UK                 0.23
> ...


we should deport our Democrats to England and then you will understand


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 25, 2020)

“The United States has an enormous firearm problem compared with other high-income countries, with higher rates of homicide and firearm-related suicide.” _ibid_

That there’s a serious problem isn’t at issue – there is in fact a serious problem.

The issue is the wrongheaded notion that what the UK or Canada might have done to address the problem will work in the United States.

It won’t.

That’s why, again, comparing the United States to other high-income countries is as pointless as it is ridiculous.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 25, 2020)

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> Gun related deaths per 100,000 population.
> 
> USA              12.21
> UK                 0.23
> ...



*"isn't it time a total ban on guns was taken to bring the USA in line with what we consider to be a civilized society."*

A civilised society? Is Britain a civilised society? A nation where your Politically Correct police IGNORE THOUSANDS of young Ethnic British girls being groomed and gang-raped for YEARS by savage Muslim Pakistani filth.

Your list you left OUT Switzerland, wonder why? Oh that's right the below is why:





^^^^ Compares Honduras with the exact same population number as Switzerland.

Guns don't kill peoples, peoples kill peoples. A gun is an inanimate object, there are many more law-abiding gun owners in America than there are criminals. Even if you totally ban guns there will still be gun deaths because criminals will ALWAYS be able to get guns, all you do if you totally ban guns is that means you leave ONLY the bad POS with a gun and deprive law-abiding peoples the ability to defend themselves.

There IS a reason why nearly ALL America's mass gun deaths occur in States that are FULL of Gun Free Zones.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (May 25, 2020)

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> "isn't it time a total ban on guns was taken to bring the USA in line with what we consider to be a civilized society."



Should such an attempt ever be made, it would then be discovered just how many guns there really are in America.


----------



## OldLady (May 25, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


The stats I put up do not include suicides or accidents.

Misguided yoot are people too.

This argument is not about car accidents.  Start another thread if you want to talk about them.  This is about the needless 30,000+ gun homicides each year BEYOND car accidents and cancer and Covid and whatever else.


----------



## OldLady (May 25, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Oz and the Orchestra said:
> ...


The study I linked only counts HOMICIDES.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Most of America's gun homicides are done by Black Gangsta's, usually drug deals gone wrong and general Black Gang violence, sometimes random peoples are caught in the crossfire of this Black Gang violence.

There is a thread in Current Events about the amount of gun deaths across the weekend in Chicago, all Black areas it occur in.


----------



## OldLady (May 25, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> > Gun related deaths per 100,000 population.
> ...


The Swiss do not require gun ownership.  Those doing mandatory military service store their guns at home, yes, and they are in the reserves for ten years, but they no longer get ammunition from the government.  I suppose they buy their own.  Very interesting country.  








						Firearms regulation in Switzerland - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## OldLady (May 25, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


That's true.  Going by stats from the National Gang Center, about half of US homicides yearly are done by gangs.  But blacks aren't the only people who form gangs, Lucy.  Hispanics, Asians, Whites--anyone at the bottom of the socio-economic ladder looking for some cash and some influence and protection from other gangs.  It's a mess.  BUT THESE PEOPLE ALSO COUNT.  A lot of those guns they use are illegally purchased on the street or stolen.  If there weren't about a billion guns floating around in the US, it would be a LOT harder to get one illegally.  Even if you take away that half (which we can't, they are part of our nation and our culture), we would still be many times higher in gun homicides than any other "highly developed" nation.  Because a whole stinkin' bunch of us still have a gun in the closet for when we get pissed off.  Around here, over half the gun homicides here are domestic violence.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Oz and the Orchestra said:
> ...



They do buy their own ammo, but they do NOT have gun death rates like for eg. Honduras of the same level of population and with the highest homicide rate on the planet.

So why is this? It can not be a gun and ammo owning issue then. That leaves the ONLY other option and that it is a Social and Cultural problem that causes America to have the high rate of gun deaths. This is about Education and good paying jobs, America's highest rates of gun deaths are all in areas that have low education, bad schools and either no jobs or just above poverty level paying jobs ie. McDonalds, cleaning the streets etc The situation there is that IF you have low education or no education you are going to end up getting a low paying job where you can not support yourself and/or your family.

With this situation they turn to crime and they join a Street Gang, this leads into dealing drugs such as Crack and Meth etc because dealing drugs brings them thousands of dollars a week EVERY week UNTIL a rival Street Gang gets involved for that territory and wants to move in and THIS is when they all begin shooting each other.

Switzerland does not have MASSIVE amounts of Black Gangstas and Ghetto Culture like America does, they do not have MASSIVE amounts of Street Gangs dealing Crack and Meth like America does and they have better education than America does and so this is why they can have a huge amount of guns and ammo but not be going around everyday shooting each other.

If you read up you would also find that from the 1910s-1965 in America you did not have this high rate of gun deaths, with the exception of Mafia type Gangwars, you did not have the Ghetto Culture and the Black Gangsta Drug Gangs THAT ALL began to formulate from the mid-1960s and it exploded in the late 1970s and then got TOTALLY out of control in the 1980s and then went beyond the point of return and this is why the gun deaths in America are WORSE than ANYWHERE else.

It's not about guns, it's about Social and Cultural and bad Education and crap jobs. If you fixed these things you would not have the gun death situation you have, but the thing is you are NOT allowed to fix them because EVERY TIME someone suggests what the problem is they are called racist by the MSM and the human slugs on Social Media etc


----------



## OldLady (May 25, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> That leaves the ONLY other option and that it is a Social and Cultural problem that causes America to have the high rate of gun deaths. This is about Education and good paying jobs, America's highest rates of gun deaths are all in areas that have low education, bad schools and either no jobs or just above poverty level paying jobs ie. McDonalds, cleaning the streets etc The situation there is that IF you have low education or no education you are going to end up getting a low paying job where you can not support yourself and/or your family.


Agree!   It's a real social and cultural problem.  But Lucy, if they did not have guns to kill each other with, they would have to go back to using knives and their bare hands, which is what they did before guns overtook the ghettos.  I see it as a risk reduction policy.  Gangs gonna gang until there's no need for gangs anymore.  But you can't do a drive-by knifing.  It's actually work to get close enough to a person to stab them or strangle them.  You might even get hurt yourself.  Guns make murder WAY TOO EASY.  You can pop someone off from 50 yards away and never get a drop of their blood on your shoes.  You don't have to be strong, even.  You can sit your ass in the backseat of a car and shoot 3, 4 people in a matter of seconds, sometimes hitting the wrong person, but hey--who cares, right?

THAT is one of my big objections to guns.  They make murder WAY TOO EASY for "gangstas" and drunk boyfriends and Georgia rednecks chasing down a nigga for visiting a construction site in their neighborhood.  I think we have too many guns and I think there would be a lot less deaths if so many people did not have easy access to them.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > That leaves the ONLY other option and that it is a Social and Cultural problem that causes America to have the high rate of gun deaths. This is about Education and good paying jobs, America's highest rates of gun deaths are all in areas that have low education, bad schools and either no jobs or just above poverty level paying jobs ie. McDonalds, cleaning the streets etc The situation there is that IF you have low education or no education you are going to end up getting a low paying job where you can not support yourself and/or your family.
> ...



It's also about self-control OL, why do so many NOT have self-control? I have guns but I don't go around shooting peoples, I can sometimes be very pissed off about something but I don't go on a shooting rampage.

Exactly if there were no LEGAL guns they would find other methods, knives, machetes, chainsaws etc you are never going to lower the murder rate by banning guns and as I commented in one of my other posts even IF you banned guns criminals would still be able to get guns, you would have a MASSIVE Black Market in guns, you would still have all these violent peoples with no self-control and actually IF you DID ban LEGAL guns the death rate from gun shots very probably might go higher and this would be because the law-abiding peoples being threatened would have NO way of effectively defending themselves anymore.


----------



## Oz and the Orchestra (May 25, 2020)

To my mind it is irrelevant whether it is deaths by suicide, accident or homicide. All will be dramatically reduced. if guns are not available.

The Bill of Rights was written at a time before the US had an organized  police force and when wild animals posed a far greater threat.

The Connecticut primary school massacre in which 20 kids were not just shot, but blown apart by a high velocity semi automatic rifle owned by the 20yr old shooters mother, a teacher at the school beggars belief. No doubt she was persuaded that her best defense against crime was to hold a mass of lethal weapons. Fat lot of good it did her, her son and 20 young pupils.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 25, 2020)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> > "isn't it time a total ban on guns was taken to bring the USA in line with what we consider to be a civilized society."
> ...



  Or as they say...
We own over 300 million guns and have billions of rounds of ammunition.
   Believe me,if we were violent you'd already know about it.


----------



## OldLady (May 25, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


I have heard these predictions, but I do not believe they would happen.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 25, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



  Yep...if we disarmed the ghettos gun violence and deaths 
Would drop 75%.

     Here in Houston we have less than one murder a day.
While Chicago has just shy of double that.


----------



## Oz and the Orchestra (May 25, 2020)

Sunni Man
There isn't a gun death epidemic you limey loon. .. 

Last edited: Today at 7:04 PM
*Lets stop with the Auschwitz lies* << ??? 

Totally unrelated but Holocaust denial is a criminal offence in many European countries, as it should be in the UK & the USA.
How anyone can deny it in the face of the insurmountable evidence is beyond me!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 25, 2020)

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> To my mind it is irrelevant whether it is deaths by suicide, accident or homicide. All will be dramatically reduced. if guns are not available.
> 
> The Bill of Rights was written at a time before the US had an organized  police force and when wild animals posed a far greater threat.
> 
> The Connecticut primary school massacre in which 20 kids were not just shot, but blown apart by a high velocity semi automatic rifle owned by the 20yr old shooters mother, a teacher at the school beggars belief. No doubt she was persuaded that her best defense against crime was to hold a mass of lethal weapons. Fat lot of good it did her, her son and 20 young pupils.



   So you're telling me you're capable of pulling a trigger but not capable of stepping off a 5 story parking garage?
   A perfect solution for liberals and gun suicides.....you should always chew gum.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 25, 2020)

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> To my mind it is irrelevant whether it is deaths by suicide, accident or homicide. All will be dramatically reduced. if guns are not available.
> 
> The Bill of Rights was written at a time before the US had an organized  police force and when wild animals posed a far greater threat.
> 
> The Connecticut primary school massacre in which 20 kids were not just shot, but blown apart by a high velocity semi automatic rifle owned by the 20yr old shooters mother, a teacher at the school beggars belief. No doubt she was persuaded that her best defense against crime was to hold a mass of lethal weapons. Fat lot of good it did her, her son and 20 young pupils.



*"To my mind it is irrelevant whether it is deaths by suicide, accident or homicide. All will be dramatically reduced. if guns are not available." *

Suicides would NOT be dramatically reduced, suicide is a very personal obsession, they have made their decision these lost souls and if they want to leave this planet that badly they will do it, if a gun is not available they will hang themselves, hanging is the number one method of suicide when a gun is not available. Why? Because it costs zero and it's easy to do, they can use their belt, a rope, their shoe laces or ANY type of ligature.

Your argument is absurd thinking that banning guns is going to reduce the suicide rate.

Let me guess I suppose you are Pro-Abortion? Those who are Pro-Abortion have no right to babble on about guns and gun deaths considering EVERY YEAR the killing In Utero of the most innocent as they slumber in the womb outnumbers gun deaths to the point of being TOTALLY OFF the chart. So it is hypocrisy Leftists babbling on about their concern for the dead from guns when their fanatical support of ripping the most innocent from the womb illustrates Leftists do NOT give a SHIT about saving lives. Like with EVERYTHING else the banning guns thing with Leftists is about The Agenda, the fanatical Agenda to disarm law-abiding gun owners so they have NO way of defending themselves....a pity unborn babies cannot be armed or they could just shoot the DEMONS who are there to rip them out of the womb so that the DEMONS in Planned Parenthood can dismember them and sell the body parts to the highest bidder.

In America EVERY DAY 2.700 of the most innocent are murdered as they slumber in the womb, so get back to EVERYONE with the Anti-Gun thing WHEN 2.700 peoples are shot to death EVERY DAY and THEN HYPOCRISY can be left at the door.













Also the leading cause of death in the Black Community in America is NOT guns either it's Abortion:


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 25, 2020)

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> Gun related deaths per 100,000 population.
> 
> USA              12.21
> UK                 0.23
> ...



   Oh...and maybe you should take a look at the rules.
I know you libs think you're above them but around here I can assure you they'll call you out.


----------



## OldLady (May 25, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> > Gun related deaths per 100,000 population.
> ...


You going to report him for providing a factual OP without a link?  Censor his thread because you don't like it?  How Democratic of you.
lol


----------



## there4eyeM (May 25, 2020)

There is at least as good an argument to better control motor vehicles so that fools can do many fewer foolish things. There is vast unnecessary suffering and death due to ridiculously liberal motor vehicle allowances.


----------



## westwall (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...








And most homicides are committed in Democrat controlled cities with extensive gun control laws, and are gang related.

Get rid of the gang bangers and look and behold our homicide rate plummets.


----------



## DrLove (May 25, 2020)

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> Gun related deaths per 100,000 population.
> 
> USA              12.21
> UK                 0.23
> ...



Too late on a total gun ban. That horse left the barn years ago. STILL, 100% mental, criminal background checks and possible reinstatement of the assault-style weapon ban is a possibility - Junior $hrub pretty much blew it on that one. 

Nobody is gonna grab the AR-15s and such, but buyback programs have been fairly successful in some cities here, and in other countries like Australia. Clip/ Mag capacity limits are also a possibility that should be examined. 

But mostly universal BG checks which 90% of Americans and 60% of NRA members support should be a no-brainer.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Oz and the Orchestra said:
> ...




Who said anything about a link?


----------



## bluzman61 (May 25, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> > Gun related deaths per 100,000 population.
> ...


Yep, here we go aGUN (sic)!


----------



## Unkotare (May 25, 2020)

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> Gun related deaths per 100,000 population.
> 
> USA              12.21
> UK                 0.23
> ...


Hey guess what? Mind your own fucking business.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 25, 2020)

DrLove said:


> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> > Gun related deaths per 100,000 population.
> ...



  Banning sporting rifles will do nothing to stop gun violence.
     If you truly wanted to stop gun violence you'd be going after handguns.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Correct.

Nonsense about ‘car accidents’ is likewise a false comparison fallacy, as well as a red herring fallacy.

Gun crime, deaths, and violence is a serious issue that needs to be addressed.  

But bans, restrictions, and like limitations as found in Europe simply won’t work.


----------



## Unkotare (May 25, 2020)

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> ...The Bill of Rights was written at a time before the US had an organized  police force and when wild animals posed a far greater threat.
> ....


You surrender whatever rights you wish to your masters. STFU about ours.


----------



## DrLove (May 25, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> > To my mind it is irrelevant whether it is deaths by suicide, accident or homicide. All will be dramatically reduced. if guns are not available.
> ...



Oh LORDY - ANOTHER of your false abortion equivalencies?


----------



## Unkotare (May 25, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ...
> If you truly wanted to stop gun violence you'd be going after handguns.


If you truly wanted to stop violence, you'd be encouraging the strengthening of family, morality, tradition, dignity, and respect among sovereign citizens.


----------



## OldLady (May 25, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


What other rules did he break.  Don't fuck with me.


----------



## OldLady (May 25, 2020)

DrLove said:


> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> > Gun related deaths per 100,000 population.
> ...


We've already got background checks.  That's not going to do anything.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 25, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



   Of course fixing the woes of the inner city ghettos would help but this thread is about gun violence.
   And handguns clearly kill the vast majority when it comes killing.


----------



## OldLady (May 25, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> But bans, restrictions, and like limitations as found in Europe simply won’t work.


What will?


----------



## OldLady (May 25, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Keep your hunting rifles, but no one in this country needs an AR.  We are not at war.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



 Here's my super secrete method of finding the rule breakers....
  This one was particularly easy because he only has two posts.....all in the same thread.
   If you need more clarification push the button at your bedside and I'm sure the nurse will be able to clear things up.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 25, 2020)

DrLove said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Oz and the Orchestra said:
> ...



No it's not, the OP included fucking SUICIDES in his argument, so naturally I am pointing out the GENOCIDE of the unborn that is SUPPORTED and PROMOTED by Leftists in totally FANATICAL fashion and YET the hypocrisy of the same Leftists babbling about gun deaths.

Gun Owners know The Agenda they KNOW Leftists want to disarm them NOT to prevent gun deaths but for OTHER sinister motives which Leftists HOPE can be brought in Post-Donald Trump IF a Leftist is elected and they of course will be taking their ORDERS from China and Non-American Organisations like the Neo-Communist UN and all those human slugs who run NGOs.


----------



## OldLady (May 25, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


But like Lucy said "People kill people."  If people were brought up to have more respect for life and to have more self control,  they wouldn't be so quick to grab a gun and shoot someone.  So that is part of it, too.  A problem this complex and with such deep roots in our culture isn't a simple, one solution fix.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 25, 2020)

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> To my mind it is irrelevant whether it is deaths by suicide, accident or homicide. All will be dramatically reduced. if guns are not available.
> 
> The Bill of Rights was written at a time before the US had an organized  police force and when wild animals posed a far greater threat.
> 
> The Connecticut primary school massacre in which 20 kids were not just shot, but blown apart by a high velocity semi automatic rifle owned by the 20yr old shooters mother, a teacher at the school beggars belief. No doubt she was persuaded that her best defense against crime was to hold a mass of lethal weapons. Fat lot of good it did her, her son and 20 young pupils.


Nonsense.

The issue has nothing to do with the Bill of Rights and the Second Amendment.

The problem isn’t guns, the availability of guns, or how guns are regulated.  
The problem is the inherently violent nature of American society; a society where violence is sanctioned as a legitimate means of conflict resolution.

The problem is the lack of access to affordable healthcare – mental healthcare in particular.

Part of the solution can be found in addressing the violent nature of American society and the lack of access to affordable mental healthcare, rendering irrelevant the availability of guns and how guns are regulate.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



   My deer rifles are far more powerful than my A/R and I can hit at much greater distances.
    Now what?


----------



## DrLove (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Oz and the Orchestra said:
> ...



Nonsense IMHO OL. MANY mass murderers obtained their guns from straw buyers or sell directly to felons in states that allow private sellers to do so at gun shows without a BG check. Despite the denials from barrel strokers, it's a fact. Half the states still allow this moonbattery. Additionally, you can go to armslist.com and do the same thing to this day.


----------



## Likkmee (May 25, 2020)

The USA is a mafia owned entity and policed by thugs of 7-8-9 flavors . You take the guns and they'll make their current takeover look like a keg party.


----------



## OldLady (May 25, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> This one was particularly easy because he only has two posts.....all in the same thread.


Quit your gibberish.


----------



## Likkmee (May 25, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Yeah but how will it work against 15-20 Nazis with badges and Berettas ?


----------



## OldLady (May 25, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Part of the solution


Yes.  But limiting access to guns is also a no-brainer.


----------



## OldLady (May 25, 2020)

DrLove said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


Okay.  I still don't think it's the biggest solution to our problem, and I'm certainly not going to be pacified by it.  Has the Navy even begun reporting their violent convictions to the database yet?  Do we have the data from all the states?   I see it as a panacea.  It's not enough.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 25, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> > ...The Bill of Rights was written at a time before the US had an organized  police force and when wild animals posed a far greater threat.
> ...



The International Globalist Left want EVERYONE'S masters to be the SAME ie. The Neo-Communist UN and the Communist Government of China who are basically running both the UN and WHO as we have all seen during the COVID-19 situation.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



   It sure as hell isnt my culture.
If you get my drift....


----------



## progressive hunter (May 25, 2020)

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> Gun related deaths per 100,000 population.
> 
> USA              12.21
> UK                 0.23
> ...


why did you leave out the estimated up to 3 million lives saved every year by guns???


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > This one was particularly easy because he only has two posts.....all in the same thread.
> ...



    Do you seriously still not get it?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 25, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> > Gun related deaths per 100,000 population.
> ...



Because that goes AGAINST The Leftist Agenda, the Propaganda deliberately leaves that out of it, they just force The Agenda Kool-Aid down the Useful Idiots throats.


----------



## OldLady (May 25, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


AR's are modeled directly on war weapons.  Sure someone can shoot people with a deer rifle.  But how many bullets can you load into that rifle at a time?  Does it have that cool handle so you can spray bullets all cool-like as if you were Rambo?  Magazine size DOES have to be part of it.  There is absolutely no excuse for AR's with 30 round mags in civilian society.


----------



## OldLady (May 25, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Yeah, I seriously don't.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


its OK because the 2nd A was specifically about weapons of war,,,


----------



## OldLady (May 25, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Leftists want to disarm them NOT to prevent gun deaths but for OTHER sinister motives


That's silly.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Leftists want to disarm them NOT to prevent gun deaths but for OTHER sinister motives
> ...


doesnt mean its not true,,,cause it is true,,,


----------



## OldLady (May 25, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


----------



## progressive hunter (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


and it says fuck you right back,,,,


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



  What do you believe there purpose is?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



   You've been here since 15 and you still dont know the rules?
     New people get called out on this one frequently.
Thats the last clue.


----------



## Andylusion (May 25, 2020)

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> Gun related deaths per 100,000 population.
> 
> USA              12.21
> UK                 0.23
> ...



I agree, but we differ on the solution.

You think that somehow having gun control, or gun laws is going to do something.

We know it won't.   A survey of murderers in prison, found that almost none of them got their weapons legally.

So if they are already getting weapons through the black market right now...  how would passing gun laws stop it?

And since we already know that the people who obey gun laws, are the people who obey laws already.... all gun laws will do is disarm the public, in the face of an armed criminal element.









						Gun crime highest for a decade for four police forces
					

More than one in five victims of firearms offences, excluding air weapons, was aged under 20.



					www.bbc.com
				




And why hasn't gun laws stopped gun crime in the UK?

Saying that the UK has a lower gun crime rate, is irrelevant.

Say you have two people that go on a diet.   One guy is 100 lbs, and the other is 200 lbs.

After they go on a diet, the one guy is 150 lbs, and the other is 180 lbs.

Does the guy who gained 50 lbs, then claim his diet is working because he weights less than the 180 lbs guy?

No his diet was a failure.  He gained 50 lbs.  The other guy lost 20 lbs.

The UK had lower gun crime, before they banned guns.  Gun crime is now UP, not down.  It might be still lower than gun crime in the US, but it was lower than in the US, before your failed policies were put in place.

The real solution is the death penalty and law enforcement.   We need to simply kill these criminals.  Dead people don't murder.  Put these guys to death, and murder will stop.   Guarantee it.

And by the way, I mean NOW, not in 50 years.









						Sitting on Death Row: Stanley Adams
					

Stanley Adams was admitted into the Chillicothe Correctional Institution in 2001.




					www.wkbn.com
				




Stanley Adams, in 1999, was at a social gathering, where they were partying and using drugs.  Stanley left the "drug party" to get some money.   And... he did.  He returned the party with a roll of cash, and blood all over himself.

The next day, Esther Cook 43, and her 12 year old daughter were found dead.  Stanley had lived with them in the past.   His vehicle was seen at the house the day of the murder.  The DNA test of blood at the scene, were that of Stanley.

This is clear, undeniable, un-contested proof that Stanley murdered a woman and her 12-year-old child.    There is no question whatsoever.

It's now 2020, and his execution on April 16th, was given a reprieve.   I actually agree the execution should not have happened April 16th of 2020, because it should have been carried out in 2002.

And you wonder why murder is happening in the US, when justice isn't being carried out for two full decades later?  You think a dumb gun law is going to stop murder when justice is failed to be carried out for 20 years?

This is the solution.  Kill those people, and put murderers in the ground.  Then murder will stop, because people will see that they will not escape justice.

Death to criminals.  That's the solution.  Your dumb gun laws, have never fixed anything ever.  Justice is the fix.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Leftists want to disarm them NOT to prevent gun deaths but for OTHER sinister motives
> ...



   Venezuela banned all firearms about 6 or 7 years ago and look where they are now.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



  While you leftists are annoying when it comes to the 2nd I dont let it bother me......because we have all the guns.


----------



## OldLady (May 25, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> > Gun related deaths per 100,000 population.
> ...


Killing them AFTER they've committed gun homicide is like locking the barn door after the horse is gone.


----------



## DOTR (May 25, 2020)

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> Gun related deaths per 100,000 population.
> 
> USA              12.21
> UK                 0.23
> ...



    Americans don’t care what “we” consider a civilized society.


----------



## OldLady (May 25, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Yeah, and then they intentionally tanked their economy by manipulating the world oil market.  Makes all the sense in the world.


----------



## Blackrook (May 25, 2020)

Just because you want to take away my gun I'm going to go out and buy one.


----------



## Andylusion (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Oz and the Orchestra said:
> ...



No it's not.









						Sheriff: Drug suspect committed murder 1 day after being released from jail in coronavirus purge
					

On March 19, a drug suspect with a lengthy rap sheet was released as part of Hillsborough County’s efforts to thin out the jail population amidst the COVID-19 pandemic. One day later, deputies say, he committed murder.




					www.fox13news.com
				




If this guy had been put to death, there would have been one less murder.









						Florida Inmate Released Amid Pandemic Killed Someone the Next Day, Officials Say (Published 2020)
					

Joseph Edward Williams shot and killed a man in Tampa, Fla., on March 20, the authorities said, one day after he was among more than 160 inmates released from Hillsborough County jails.




					www.nytimes.com
				












						Murderer released after being deemed too old to kill again, kills again
					

It took a Maine jury less than an hour to find Albert Flick guilty of murdering Kimberly Dobbie with her twin sons nearby in July 2018.




					www.nbcnews.com
				




Suspect deemed too old to kill again, kills again.

As long as they breath, they can kill again.  Even in prison, they can kill again in the prison.

Dead people kill no one.

Additionally, life for a life.  I honestly believe there is only one worth while penalty for cold blooded murder... and that's the death penalty.

How many hundred of people have lost their lives, because of your view that "like locking the barn door after the horse is gone."?

Hundreds of people are dead, because your view.

Stop getting people killed.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



  They knew the shit they were about to pull would likely end up with armed resistance.
    Witch of course is the same reason dems want guns banned.


----------



## OldLady (May 25, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


No reply to my post 65?  Guess I won the point on that one.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



   Oh I replied,you just didnt like it.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


you got a reply that proved youre POV was that of the typical nazi


----------



## OldLady (May 25, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Comparing Democrats to what Chavez did in Venezuela is just plain silly.  Enough horseshit.


----------



## OldLady (May 25, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


No you didn't.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


yes WE did,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


its  PERFECT comparison,,,


----------



## OldLady (May 25, 2020)

Markle said:


> The U.S. has a violence rate of 466 crimes per 100,000 residents, Canada 935, Australia 920 and South Africa 1,609.


I seriously question these figures.  Seriously.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > The U.S. has a violence rate of 466 crimes per 100,000 residents, Canada 935, Australia 920 and South Africa 1,609.
> ...


so,,,


----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 25, 2020)

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> Gun related deaths per 100,000 population.
> 
> USA              12.21
> UK                 0.23
> ...



  Oh look!

  Another Tainted Tommy type, here to remind us Americans why it is that we kicked the British filth out of our country almost two and a half centuries ago; who prefers to disregard the outcome of two wars that we fought and won, specifically for the sovereign right not to allow the British to impose on us their idea of what constitutes a _“civilized society”_.

 I invite the OP to go f••• himself, along with Tainted Tommy, Jackass WANKER Frogbrain, and any other Eurotrash who think they have any say in how we Americans run our country.


----------



## Unkotare (May 25, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Guns are incapable of being violent by themselves.


----------



## Unkotare (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


No one NEEDS to say stupid, hurtful things but we still have a First Amendment.


----------



## Markle (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Keep your hunting rifles, but no one in this country needs an AR. We are not at war.



What is the difference between these two rifles?


----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 25, 2020)

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> Sunni Man
> There isn't a gun death epidemic you limey loon. ..
> 
> Last edited: Today at 7:04 PM
> ...



  Another reason why we kicked the British out of our country; they refused back then, and still do, as most degenerate Eurotrash nations, to recognize and uphold the basic human right to hold and appropriately express any opinion, no matter how disagreeable someone else may find that opinion; and hold it to be a legitimate power, if not a duty, of government to dictate what one is allowed to think, and what one is allowed to say.

  Though I disagree with Sunni Man's denial of the Holocaust, as is often misattributed to Voltaire, I'll fight to the death to defend his right to believe it, and to express it, while degenerate Eurotrash like yourself would surely fight just as hard to force Sunni Man to believe what you want him to believe.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 25, 2020)

Markle said:


> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> > Gun related deaths per 100,000 population.
> ...



^^^^ The above is from 2009 and it's crap, a link from 2009 should not even be allowed to be posted as it is NOT even RELEVANT on ANY level.

Sorry the below after # 1 is horsecrap, I can tell you we are certainly NOT # 2, look where the figures are coming from the EU Commission and THE UNITED NATIONS, total horsecrap and also the article is from 2009




Trashing my nation with the above CRAP will NOT go unchallenged, so let's look at some actual figures and NOT the above SHIT. We have one of the LOWEST murder rates in the world - and yes we have approx 4.5 millions guns in private ownership I add.


----------



## Markle (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > The U.S. has a violence rate of 466 crimes per 100,000 residents, Canada 935, Australia 920 and South Africa 1,609.
> ...



Prove them wrong.  Either that or admit that facts are irrelevant to you, your mind is made and that's all that matters!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



   How can you know that when we still have our guns?
And with the way you freaks acted during the corona spamdemic only enforces my point.
   You're all a bunch of wanna be dictators.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



  I went back to check....and yes I did.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> But like Lucy said "People kill people." *If people were brought up to have more respect for life* and to have more self control, they wouldn't be so quick to grab a gun and shoot someone.



  Support for abortion is a huge part of the problem.

  How much respect can anyone have for human life in general, who has no respect for the right of even the most innocent and vulnerable of all human beings to be allowed to live?  Anyone who defends the savage and evil practice of abortion, or any right to have any part in this brutal, murderous practice, truly is in no position at all to lecture anyone else on the value of human life.


----------



## OldLady (May 25, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > Oz and the Orchestra said:
> ...


Very hinky numbers.  We have half the violent crimes of Canada?  CANADA?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



It doesn't matter what you believe.  Americans would not comply with any such action, by anyone.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 25, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



   You dont have to tell me that.


----------



## freyasman (May 25, 2020)

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> Gun related deaths per 100,000 population.
> 
> USA              12.21
> UK                 0.23
> ...


Shut up, loser.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 25, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> Say you have two people that go on a diet. One guy is 100 lbs, and the other is 200 lbs.
> 
> After they go on a diet, the one guy is 150 lbs, and the other is 180 lbs.
> 
> ...



  The guy who starts at 100 pounds probably needed to gain weight, and is better off, now at 150.  At the time of my injury, last September, I was at about 150 pounds, and that was too light.  I was healthier, a few years earlier, at about 170.  Since my injury, I've lost more weight, and am down to around 135.

  To get back to 150 would be a successful diet for me.  To get back to 170, even better.


----------



## OldLady (May 25, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


You.  Are.  A.  Nut.

You ignored my post about mag size and how most hunting rifles are designed for a limited number of bullets at a time.  The one Markel showed above, the top rifle is a 5 + 1.  The bottom gun is "dressed up" for warfare.  If it's a 5 + 1, I'll be surprised.  I couldn't find what it is--an AR maybe?  You can buy 30 round mags for an AR, and more if you want.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 25, 2020)

Markle said:


> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> > Gun related deaths per 100,000 population.
> ...



The above shit is not going unchallenged, slandering my nation like that with the above filthy Propaganda. I work for our Ministry of Interior, you want to know HOW low crime we are? Okay I give you the figures, it is mainly auto crime and Cyber crime and random thefts, as I already comment the above # 2 is SHIT and filthy Propaganda that is not going to go unchallenged:







			https://bundeskriminalamt.at/501/files/KrimStat_Fazit_ENGLISCH_V20190514.pdf
		




			https://bundeskriminalamt.at/501/files/Broschuere_PKS_2019.pdf


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



     And you forgot to mention the reason for the 2nd making all your other bullshit just that..bullshit.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 25, 2020)

Markle said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...



YOU are irrelevant posting shit. I have posted the CORRECT crime things for my nation NOT the fucking filthy Propaganda shit you posted from an outdated 2009 article.


----------



## DOTR (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




  That was right after Iranian missiles rained down on your little town right?


----------



## justinacolmena (May 25, 2020)

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> Gun related deaths per 100,000


What in hell is a gun RELATED death?
Some CATHOLIC Bastard scratches his own nuts and he's got 100,000+ family and relatives show up in federal court to explain why *I* shouldn't be allowed to own a firearm even though *I* have demonstrably never done anything wrong with a firearm.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 25, 2020)

Markle said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...



How can OL or ANYONE takes those figures seriously when the numbers for my nation are 100% BULLSHIT, so we need a further investigation then into the OTHER figures the same CRAP graph gives for Canada, Australia and South Africa. If # 2 my nation the figures are 100% BULLSHIT then perhaps ALL the other nations figures are also.


----------



## freyasman (May 25, 2020)

Trollworks™️ by Ivan (@Ivan_Is_Back) | Twitter
					

The latest Tweets from Trollworks™️ by Ivan (@Ivan_Is_Back). Designer at Trollworks - the World's Leading Secret Projects Division in 3D Printed Firearms.  Survivor of over 10000 grenade attacks.  Viral Insurgent




					twitter.com
				





Fuck a gun law.....


----------



## DOTR (May 25, 2020)

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> Gun related deaths per 100,000 population.
> 
> USA              12.21
> UK                 0.23
> ...




  Now break it down by race. You will find white homicides rates about the same in every white country.


----------



## DOTR (May 25, 2020)

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> Gun related deaths per 100,000 population.
> 
> USA              12.21
> UK                 0.23
> ...



Here..ill do it for you.













						QuickStats: Age-Adjusted Homicide Rates, by Race/Ethnicity...
					

During 2015–2016, the age-adjusted homicide rate for the total population increased from 5.7 to 6.2 per 100,000 standard population (an 8.8% increase). The rate increased from 2.6 to 2.9 (11.5%) for n




					www.cdc.gov


----------



## OldLady (May 25, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Still ignoring mag size....and ergonomic add ons to make it easier to kill lots more faster.

And the Sacred Founding Fathers also were adamantly opposed to a standing army.  Times change.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 25, 2020)

DOTR said:


> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> > …isn't it time a total ban on guns was taken to bring the USA in line with what we consider to be a civilized society.
> ...



  Indeed.  The British idea of a _“civilized society”_ back then was one in which the serfs kept their mouths shut, and did what Big Brother told them to do, said what Big Brother told them to say, an thought what Big Brother told them to think.  In nearly two and a half centuries, that sort of _“civilization”_ has spread across Europe like a foul disease.


----------



## freyasman (May 25, 2020)

Fuck a gun law.....


----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Comparing Democrats to what Chavez did in Venezuela is just plain silly. Enough horseshit.



  Right.  Because when the Democrats want to do something here to this country, it is totally different than when the leader of some third-world shithole did the same to his country.


----------



## OldLady (May 25, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


The author of that piece is now the Prime Minister's Official Spokesperson, so I'm thinking someone fudged with the numbers--a photoshop or something?   If those numbers are real, they aren't comparing apples to apples, that's for sure.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...



Yes how stupid is that. Not to mention it is beyond hilarious that Luxemburg is in that list, they have a population of about 600.000 and look at their actual crime rates, all very low and moderate and yet that 100% BULLSHIT graph posted that has my nation at # 2 has Luxemburg also as one of the most VIOLENT nations on the planet ROFLAO.



 





__





						Crime in Luxembourg
					

Information about crime in Luxembourg. Shows how much people think the problem in their community are property crimes (home broken, car theft, etc.), violent crimes (being mugged or robbed, being attacked or insulted), corruption and other crimes.




					www.numbeo.com
				




Oh and from the above website I will add my nation and we are a low crime nation, as a Patriot I am NOT going to have my nation subjected to filthy Propaganda not on THIS forum OR in Real Life or ANYTHING:









__





						Crime in Austria
					

Information about crime in Austria. Shows how much people think the problem in their community are property crimes (home broken, car theft, etc.), violent crimes (being mugged or robbed, being attacked or insulted), corruption and other crimes.




					www.numbeo.com


----------



## Levant (May 25, 2020)

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> Gun related deaths per 100,000 population.
> 
> USA              12.21
> UK                 0.23
> ...



You have no idea what you're talking about.  I don't know (or particularly care) what the real numbers would show, comparing us to the rest of the world but the real numbers would just be murder per capita, robbery per capita, suicide per capita.  The tool of choice for the death is meaningless; it's the death that counts.  Since guns are banned in the UK, guns aren't the tool of choice but other tools are.  Even so, guns still get used so bans are useless.


----------



## DOTR (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




  The second amendment wasnt written for hunting rifles. It was written to protect the right to own guns designed to kill people.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > And with the way you freaks acted during the corona spamdemic only enforces my point.
> ...









OldLady said:


> You ignored my post about mag size and how most hunting rifles are designed for a limited number of bullets at a time.  The one Markel showed above, the top rifle is a 5 + 1.  The bottom gun is "dressed up" for warfare.  If it's a 5 + 1, I'll be surprised.  I couldn't find what it is--an AR maybe?  You can buy 30 round mags for an AR, and more if you want.



*THEY ARE THE SAME GUN!*

The same action, the same mechanics, the same ballistic characteristics, they take the same magazines, the same ammunition. The only difference is in what furniture is installed on them—purely a cosmetic difference, that has no bearing on how suitable either is for any purpose, legitimate or otherwise.

  If I'm not mistaken, both the guns ion that picture are Ruger MIni-14s.  I could be wrong, but I know that that's a popular gun to depict in two widely-different cosmetic forms, in order to emphasize the abject ignorance of hoplophobic cretins such as yourself, who are so easily led to believe that a gun's cosmetic appearance has any bearing on it's suitability for legal or illegal uses.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



  That falls into the bullshit is bullshit list.
The 2nd says nothing about how many rounds you can shoot at one time.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 25, 2020)

DOTR said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



  The left always leave out the intent of the 2nd.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Still ignoring mag size....and ergonomic add ons to make it easier to kill lots more faster.



  Both of those guns take the same magazines.  You can just as easily put a 5-round magazine (if they exist for that gun), a 10-round magazine, a 30-round magazine,or a 100+-round drum on one as on the other.

  And you are far more ignorant than I otherwise thought you to be, if you truly believe that the purely cosmetic differences make one of those guns any more or less suited to _“kill lots more faster”_, or for any other purpose, good or ill.


----------



## OldLady (May 25, 2020)

DOTR said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Of course.  That is what all guns are for.  And like I already said, times change.  There is no way in hell the citizens of this country could withstand attack by our government armed with their AR's and hunting rifles.  That is the most laughable argument of all.   The Founders did not want a standing army because they did not want the central government having control of a military force they could use against the people.  Well, guess what?  If they wanted to, they sure as hell could now.  Even if we had machine guns, it wouldn't matter.

The Second Amendment was written in a different time, long ago, and no longer applies for any of the reasons it was written.


----------



## Unkotare (May 25, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Say you have two people that go on a diet. One guy is 100 lbs, and the other is 200 lbs.
> ...


Have you considered...eating?


----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 25, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> The left always leave out the intent of the 2nd.



  It is obvious enough, why.

  Ultimately, the desire to undermine the people's right to keep and bear arms, always, without exception, is rooted in desires and intents which, if acted on, would give the people just cause to use their arms, if necessary, to oppose any such actions.  It's no mystery at all why the left *wrong* in this country wants the people to be unarmed and defenseless.

  Just look at what they are doing with the #CoronaHoax2020.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



     Another dem who fails to grasp the fact that American troops will not be attacking American citizens.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> The Second Amendment was written in a different time, long ago, and no longer applies for any of the reasons it was written.



  If that were true, then there is a procedure by which the Constitution can be amended, to overturn the Second Amendment.  Until that procedure has been successfully completed, the Second Amendment stands with the rest of the Constitution, as this nation's highest law, and those who seek to undermine or disobey it by any means other than the legitimate Amendment process are no better than the lowest criminals.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 25, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > To get back to 150 would be a successful diet for me.  To get back to 170, even better.
> ...



  Alas, I can only eat so much.  And the forced inactivity, due to my injury, has resulted in my appetite being less than before.  And to make things even worse, I'm diabetic.  The easiest and cheapest form of calories is in carbohydrates, but due to my diabetes, I cannot process carbohydrates as well as those who are not diabetic, and it is harmful for me to consume to much carbohydrate.

  At least, given my need to be careful about excess carbs, it is fortunate for me that modern automobiles use fuel injection.


----------



## justinacolmena (May 25, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> then there is a procedure by which the Constitution can be amended, to overturn the Second Amendment.


No. It is set in stone. The right to keep and bear arms, i.e. to possess and carry firearms, along with the rights to life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness, is unalienable, and it existed long before the independence of United States or the ratification of the Bill of Rights.

There is also a clause in the Bill of Rights that the enumeration in the Constitution of certain rights shall not be construed to deny or disparage others retained by the people.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



The 2nd was written for the exact situation we're facing right now.
    Which is why dems are doing what they're doing.
They want to take away guns that have the ability to hit long and are efficient while leaving us with guns that are for the most part useless past 30 yards.
     Now why would a government do that? Especially when the vast majority of killings are committed with handguns.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...



Let's do the entire 100% BULLSHIT graph from 2009 and do it from 2018-2020 (Jan-May 2020) figures for each nation, okay I already CORRECTED the figures for my nation and also Luxemburg in my post # 122

Here is the 100% BULLSHIT graph from dubious methodology from 2009:





Here below are ALL the CORRECTIONS to the above CRAP.

FIRST the MOST VIOLENT nation on this planet is South Africa, and I am NOT shocked that it is as for many years South Africa has been INFAMOUS for it's extreme violence and extreme crime rates:









__





						Crime in South Africa
					

Information about crime in South Africa. Shows how much people think the problem in their community are property crimes (home broken, car theft, etc.), violent crimes (being mugged or robbed, being attacked or insulted), corruption and other crimes.




					www.numbeo.com
				












__





						Crime in United Kingdom
					

Information about crime in United Kingdom. Shows how much people think the problem in their community are property crimes (home broken, car theft, etc.), violent crimes (being mugged or robbed, being attacked or insulted), corruption and other crimes.




					www.numbeo.com
				




Let us compare the crime rates between the UK and South Africa and they are HORRIFIC:










__





						Crime Comparison Between South Africa And United Kingdom. Safety Comparison.
					






					www.numbeo.com
				












__





						Crime in Sweden
					

Information about crime in Sweden. Shows how much people think the problem in their community are property crimes (home broken, car theft, etc.), violent crimes (being mugged or robbed, being attacked or insulted), corruption and other crimes.




					www.numbeo.com
				












__





						Crime in Austria
					

Information about crime in Austria. Shows how much people think the problem in their community are property crimes (home broken, car theft, etc.), violent crimes (being mugged or robbed, being attacked or insulted), corruption and other crimes.




					www.numbeo.com
				












__





						Crime in Luxembourg
					

Information about crime in Luxembourg. Shows how much people think the problem in their community are property crimes (home broken, car theft, etc.), violent crimes (being mugged or robbed, being attacked or insulted), corruption and other crimes.




					www.numbeo.com
				












__





						Crime in Belgium
					

Information about crime in Belgium. Shows how much people think the problem in their community are property crimes (home broken, car theft, etc.), violent crimes (being mugged or robbed, being attacked or insulted), corruption and other crimes.




					www.numbeo.com
				












__





						Crime in Canada
					

Information about crime in Canada. Shows how much people think the problem in their community are property crimes (home broken, car theft, etc.), violent crimes (being mugged or robbed, being attacked or insulted), corruption and other crimes.




					www.numbeo.com
				












__





						Crime in Finland
					

Information about crime in Finland. Shows how much people think the problem in their community are property crimes (home broken, car theft, etc.), violent crimes (being mugged or robbed, being attacked or insulted), corruption and other crimes.




					www.numbeo.com
				












__





						Crime in Netherlands
					

Information about crime in Netherlands. Shows how much people think the problem in their community are property crimes (home broken, car theft, etc.), violent crimes (being mugged or robbed, being attacked or insulted), corruption and other crimes.




					www.numbeo.com
				












__





						Crime in France
					

Information about crime in France. Shows how much people think the problem in their community are property crimes (home broken, car theft, etc.), violent crimes (being mugged or robbed, being attacked or insulted), corruption and other crimes.




					www.numbeo.com


----------



## OldLady (May 25, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Well, both Ruger 14's.  The bottom one is a Tactical Rifle.  It has 30 different add-ons to enhance "performance."  This is from Field and Stream on what a "Tactical Rifle" is.

_A *tactical rifle* is a firearm designed for shooting people in a precise manner, as opposed to New York City Police Department doctrine, which is to empty the magazine as fast as you can in the general direction of everything standing and hope for the best.Mar 20, 2014

As far as accuracy goes, both *can* be made to be accurate. But a *tactical rifle* with a heavier barrel, *can* generally *shoot* more rounds before barrel heat starts to affect things. For *hunting*, this doesn't really come into consideration as *you* probably wont be taking that many shots.Oct 30, 2008 _
*Tactical Rifles | Field & Stream*

And I guessed right.  The "tactical" version accepts 20 round mags.


----------



## OldLady (May 25, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...


Well then what are you worried about?  Who IS going to attack us that you need to defend yourself from?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 25, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...



  Sounds like you're in the same boat as me.
My type 2 didnt really affect my appetite that much at first and I cant confirm it's the cause now.
   After cancer surgery,and five hip surgeries,with one more still to go and my back surgery my appetite crashed.
   If I didnt force myself to eat I'd go days without eating.


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 25, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


is this a red herring fallacy?.....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



  Lets hope nobody.
But it's the same reason you have fire extinguishers and insurance.
    Barry gutted the top brass in the military and replaced them with his stooges.
    That is yet another example of the lefts bad intentions.

    Sounds like you need a drink.....i figure there's some alcohol in your medicine cabinet.


----------



## Oz and the Orchestra (May 25, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> > Gun related deaths per 100,000 population.
> ...



Sorry, didn't mean to come across as a tw@t.
Let me say that there is a great deal about the US that I like and admire. but you need to think of me as a friend or cousin.
You would want a friend to tell you if he thought you got something badly wrong and felt you were embarrassing yourself.
Wouldn't you?


----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> And I guessed right.  The "tactical" version accepts 20 round mags.



  So will the other one.

  Any magazine that will fit one of those two guns will fit the other, just as well.

  Other than appearance, there is no meaningful difference between the two rifles.  Neither one is capable of doping anything that the other cannot do, and neither can do anything any better than the other one can.

  Literally, the only difference between the two of them is that one looks different than the other.

  It's like trying to argue that a rice boy's Honduh Civic with a big fart-can exhaust, and a stupid oversized spoiler on the trunk lid, and a bunch of stickers proclaiming features that it doesn't really have, is faster than another Honduh Civic of the exact same model and year, with the exact same drive train, that doesn't have those _“enhancements”_.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



   I'll take the militaries ideas about what constitutes an assault rifle...and that aint it.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 25, 2020)

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> Isn't it time you yanks grew up regarding your gun death epidemic?



  You savages still openly, shamelessly, suppress basic human rights that we Americans have recognized and upheld for more than two centuries.  Not just the right to keep and bear arms, which you started this thread to disparage, but other essential freedoms of expression and religion and others as well.

  You haven't caught up to where we were when we kicked you backward filth out of our country in 1776, much less to where we are now.  What place do you think you have to tell us to _“grow up”_?


----------



## DOTR (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




  Wrong. "We" dont do any such thing.


----------



## DOTR (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




So repeal it.


----------



## DOTR (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Youve depoliced every area you control and criminals run wild.


----------



## skye (May 25, 2020)

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> Gun related deaths per 100,000 population.
> 
> USA              12.21
> UK                 0.23
> ...





Boring.  ^^^

Another troll suffering TDS


----------



## OldLady (May 25, 2020)

DOTR said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...


Love to.


----------



## DOTR (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



  But instead of arguing for repealing a right you rather argue for laws against guns. Is there no part of the constitution you dont hate?
  Democrats should drop their lie that they dont want to disarm Americans and put repealing the 2nd into their platform.


----------



## OldLady (May 25, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...


I don't give a damn what you call it.   These "tactical rifles" and AR's have only one thing missing--the full auto feature.  They aren't sold to civilians, so that topic is not even under discussion here.


----------



## DOTR (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



  Break that down by race.


----------



## OldLady (May 25, 2020)

DOTR said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...


I have no idea what that meant.  If you want to try again, feel free.


----------



## DOTR (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



  Breaking through denial would take more effort than i feel like expending.


----------



## Levant (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> The author of that piece is now the Prime Minister's Official Spokesperson, so I'm thinking someone fudged with the numbers--a photoshop or something?   If those numbers are real, they aren't comparing apples to apples, that's for sure.


The numbers are wrong because you don't like them?  How idiotic is that?  If they're wrong then back it up with facts, alternative reports, or any evidence to the contrary that you can find.  

The United States is #1 in gun ownership, by a long ways.  In fact, it takes the total of the next 25 on the list to equal the number of guns in the United States.  And even so, even with all the gang violence in the United States, we're #94 in the world for intentional homicide.  

Guns don't equal homicide.  If guns ownership were directly related to homicide, we'd have, by far, the highest homicide rate.  American guns kill .0003 per gun per year.  We're the 5th smallest number of murders per gun per year.  We're number 44 in the world for gun deaths per capita.  

And, in the end, having a country where we're punished for the crimes we commit rather than the crimes government thinks we might commit has a price.  I'm pretty comfortable with where we are in the worlds standing.  And if someone else in the world is worried about where we are, they should just stay the hell away.


----------



## Unkotare (May 25, 2020)

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Oz and the Orchestra said:
> ...


Indeed I would, and I consider my friends from the UK to be exactly that. But I have learned over many hard miles to accept my family and friends for what they are. Not always what they do, but what they are. Nations are thus, as are families, as are individuals. Accept us for what we are cousin, or move on and leave us be, because we are not going to change our fundamental nature anymore than you are.


----------



## OldLady (May 25, 2020)

DOTR said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...





Levant said:


> If they're wrong then back it up with facts, alternative reports, or any evidence to the contrary that you can find.


I believe Lucy already has.


----------



## freyasman (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


You really shouldn't embarrass yourself by posting ridiculous shit like this.


----------



## OldLady (May 25, 2020)

DOTR said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...


_These estimates suggest that gang-related homicides typically accounted for around 13 percent of all homicides annually. _








						National Youth Gang Survey Analysis: Measuring the Extent of Gang Problems
					

The NGC conducted an annual survey of law enforcement agencies to assess the extent of gang problems. This page shows data measuring the extent of gang problems.




					www.nationalgangcenter.gov
				




My post early in this thread was wrong:  15,000 gang related gun homicides over several years, not in one year.  I've requested mod staff fix it if they can.  It's too late to edit.


----------



## OldLady (May 25, 2020)

freyasman said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...


What is ridiculous about it?


----------



## freyasman (May 25, 2020)

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Oz and the Orchestra said:
> ...


----------



## westwall (May 25, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Oz and the Orchestra said:
> ...










No, you would be going after the CRIMINAL element that uses them.


----------



## OldLady (May 25, 2020)

Levant said:


> The numbers are wrong because you don't like them? How idiotic is that?


No, Levant.  How idiotic is it to think that the US has half the violent crime of CANADA?  Lucy Hamilton works for the Austrian government.  She ought to know if those numbers are valid.  There is something off somewhere with that article or meme or whatever you want to call it.


----------



## Anathema (May 25, 2020)

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> Coronavirus deaths in comparison work out at 98,000,- true that is more than twice as many, but gun deaths happen every year. Considering the lengths gone to, to stop Corona, isn't it time a total ban on guns was taken to bring the USA in line with what we consider to be a civilized society.



There’s something you’re missing here... the vast majority of those firearms deaths are suicides or related to gang violence. The suicides cannot be avoided and the gang violence problem is a legal system issue. Additionally, the US was founded on the idea of the citizens being able to violently resist the Government and firearms are a major part of thst ideal.

1,000,000 gun deaths a year wouldn’t be enough to get us to give up our guns. The former gun owners in Australia and Great Britain remind us constantly not to make the mistake they did.


----------



## freyasman (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


The fact that you're asking that question illustrates your complete ignorance of the topic. You are making a fool of yourself.


----------



## OldLady (May 25, 2020)

> > > > _he second amendment wasnt written for hunting rifles. It was written to protect the right to own guns designed to kill people._
> > >
> > >
> > > _Of course. That is what all guns are for. And like I already said, times change. There is no way in hell the citizens of this country could withstand attack by our government armed with their AR's and hunting rifles. That is the most laughable argument of all. The Founders did not want a standing army because they did not want the central government having control of a military force they could use against the people. Well, guess what? If they wanted to, they sure as hell could now. Even if we had machine guns, it wouldn't matter.
> ...


_The fact that you're asking that question illustrates your complete ignorance of the topic. You are making a fool of yourself. _

Freyasman, you need to do a lot better than that.  To me what I wrote makes perfect sense.  If you want to change my mind you have to do something more than the usual insults.


----------



## Levant (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Of course.  That is what all guns are for.  And like I already said, times change.  There is no way in hell the citizens of this country could withstand attack by our government armed with their AR's and hunting rifles.  That is the most laughable argument of all.   The Founders did not want a standing army because they did not want the central government having control of a military force they could use against the people.  Well, guess what?  If they wanted to, they sure as hell could now.  Even if we had machine guns, it wouldn't matter.
> 
> The Second Amendment was written in a different time, long ago, and no longer applies for any of the reasons it was written.



Your idiocy never fails to amaze me.  The government of the German Democratic Republic was overthrown without guns, as was the USSR.  Not to say that we don't need guns for that reason but it shows that government might isn't enough to protect government.  They're not going to nuke us.  Their machine guns don't kill any faster or better than a well-used AR-15.

To suggest that the time for needing to defend against murderous, totalitarian, governments is in the past is not surprising for you, especially, or for the left, as a whole.  The standing army is right around one million.  They don't stand a chance against the civilian population.  Not that they would need to; a large number would not turn their guns on their own neighbors - but some would; there are those who would kill their own mothers in the furtherance of their communist goals.

Imagine a force of 2 million, that's all the army and all of law enforcement combined, trying to take the guns of 100 million gun owners..   How do you think that's going to turn out?  They would have early success; calling each gun owner killed a wacko.  Eventually, it would become clear.  And probably 50 million of the gun owners would give up their guns, maybe even 75 million.

No; armed combat against the government doesn't scare me at all.  It's never going to happen - because we have guns.

You really have no idea about anything of which you speak on here.  It's all emotion and how you wish it was.  You've never researched the data, the science, the history, or the facts.

I don't know if it will be in your lifetime, your children's, or your grandchildren's, but the day will come when your ilk will be begging my ilk to defend them.


----------



## freyasman (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> > > > > _he second amendment wasnt written for hunting rifles. It was written to protect the right to own guns designed to kill people._
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > _Of course. That is what all guns are for. And like I already said, times change. There is no way in hell the citizens of this country could withstand attack by our government armed with their AR's and hunting rifles. That is the most laughable argument of all. The Founders did not want a standing army because they did not want the central government having control of a military force they could use against the people. Well, guess what? If they wanted to, they sure as hell could now. Even if we had machine guns, it wouldn't matter.
> ...


I'm actually not trying to insult you, I'm trying to get you to stop embarrassing yourself by talking about something you don't have so much as a child's understanding of.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Who the hell are you to make that judgment?

You do not speak for everyone across America and you sure the hell do not speak those like me.

Owning a firearm is just not standing up against tyranny but also to protect your land and life from those you do social work for in Maine!

So do not tell people that the Second Amendment is outdated and not needed just because you have no need of a firearm!


----------



## freyasman (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> > > > > _he second amendment wasnt written for hunting rifles. It was written to protect the right to own guns designed to kill people._
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > _Of course. That is what all guns are for. And like I already said, times change. There is no way in hell the citizens of this country could withstand attack by our government armed with their AR's and hunting rifles. That is the most laughable argument of all. The Founders did not want a standing army because they did not want the central government having control of a military force they could use against the people. Well, guess what? If they wanted to, they sure as hell could now. Even if we had machine guns, it wouldn't matter.
> ...


And I don't need to change your mind, because the opinion of someone like you simply doesn't matter.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (May 25, 2020)

westwall said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



She doesn't want to do that because then it defeat her argument and I stated that...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 25, 2020)

freyasman said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



  You have to take into consideration she didnt know that Isopropyl alcohol was flammable and deadly to drink.
Or how there's fire involved in bananas foster. 
  And to think she's a teacher....


----------



## DOTR (May 25, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...




She lives in the whitest state in the Union...crime is low there. But this is the danger of these ivory towered elites ruling the rest of us.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 25, 2020)

westwall said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



  Of course.
And setting them up for looooong prison sentences.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



And you are a lying partisan hack claiming that there are 30k homicides by firing arms when my link shows 14k!

It is filthy lying hacks like you that love to use numbers without sorting the numbers out!

Of those 30k plus deaths by firearms 20k plus are usually suicide and also you lying hack the majority of the homicides are in fact gang infested areas that you gladly ignore because you hate reality!

Numbers do not lie but you sure the hell do!


----------



## Levant (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Well then what are you worried about?  Who IS going to attack us that you need to defend yourself from?



More idiocy.  Nobody is going to attack us - because we're armed.  If we're disarmed, the answer is different.


----------



## Levant (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Freyasman, you need to do a lot better than that.  *To me what I wrote makes perfect sense.*  If you want to change my mind you have to do something more than the usual insults.


Of course it does... That says a lot.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



You also made a claim 30k homicides by firearms, so you are a known liar!

How do you get 30k firearm homicides are year when the majority of firearm deaths are suicide and not homicide?

Simple, like the Op'er you fudge the damn numbers and when the actual numbers are shown you then tell people to start their own thread when someone shows I am more likely to die because of your bad driving habits than being shot in a Homicide!

Individuals like you have no clue what your are reading and just swallow the bullshit propaganda that MSNBC feed you and you tell people " Well the Second Amendment is outdated so I believe we should rid the nation of it ", so I believe your right to abortion is outdated, so let stop that first seeing you women have all the tools to stop from getting pregnant!


----------



## OldLady (May 25, 2020)

Well, I'll be damned.  According to Statista, Canada has way more violent crime than the US.  I apologize, Levant.


----------



## Rambunctious (May 25, 2020)

*Isn't it time you yanks grew up regarding your gun death epidemic?*

I don't know......come and try and take them and find out.......just because you soccer girls have bent over doesn't mean we ever will.....


----------



## Levant (May 25, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Most of America's gun homicides are done by Black Gangsta's, usually drug deals gone wrong and general Black Gang violence, sometimes random peoples are caught in the crossfire of this Black Gang violence.
> 
> There is a thread in Current Events about the amount of gun deaths across the weekend in Chicago, all Black areas it occur in.


Why make it about race?  We win the argument if it's about law-abiding owners murdering people (and the oxymoron contained therein) versus gang murders, period.


----------



## OldLady (May 25, 2020)

freyasman said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > > > > > _he second amendment wasnt written for hunting rifles. It was written to protect the right to own guns designed to kill people._
> ...


Tell me why or shut the hell up.


----------



## Levant (May 25, 2020)

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> To my mind it is irrelevant whether it is deaths by suicide, accident or homicide. All will be dramatically reduced. if guns are not available.
> 
> The Bill of Rights was written at a time before the US had an organized  police force and when wild animals posed a far greater threat.
> 
> The Connecticut primary school massacre in which 20 kids were not just shot, but blown apart by a high velocity semi automatic rifle owned by the 20yr old shooters mother, a teacher at the school beggars belief. No doubt she was persuaded that her best defense against crime was to hold a mass of lethal weapons. Fat lot of good it did her, her son and 20 young pupils.


Yes, if you remove all guns, the gun deaths will fall.  Deaths won't, of course, but gun deaths will.  Next, there will be knife bans, then baseball bat bans, then brick bans.  Ban all medications.  Ban all vehicles.  Ban hammers and nails.. All those things have been used for murders.

In fact, more people are murdered each year by hammers and blunt objects than by long guns of all types - so the ban  you and senile lady are proposing has nothing to do with saving lives.


----------



## fncceo (May 25, 2020)

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> Gun related deaths per 100,000 population.
> 
> USA              12.21
> UK                 0.23
> ...



Thank goodness for guns ... otherwise, we'd still be English.


----------



## Markle (May 25, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



I'm only the messenger, I fully realize that facts and statistics raise the ire of Progressives.  Your problem, not mine.


----------



## Levant (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Well, I'll be damned.  According to Statista, Canada has way more violent crime than the US.  I apologize, Levant.
> 
> View attachment 340959
> 
> View attachment 340962


Why is that, do you suppose?


----------



## Levant (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> My post early in this thread was wrong:  15,000 gang related gun homicides over several years, not in one year.  I've requested mod staff fix it if they can.  It's too late to edit.



So, more than once, and even more that you have not yet acknowledged compared to those you have recognized and acknowledged, you've learned that your posts are wrong here.  Do you not see the pattern  here?  Go back and do more research and study.  Make sure you verify everything you read from CNN and MSNBC because they're lying to you.  When you have done the research and recognize the value and importance of guns in the United States and our continued liberty.

If you find yourself coming to the same opinions you've voiced here so far, feel free to reach out for help and we'll be glad to point out, again, where you're wrong.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 25, 2020)

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> Gun related deaths per 100,000 population.
> 
> USA              12.21
> UK                 0.23
> ...


FAR past time.


----------



## Markle (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> You. Are. A. Nut.
> 
> You ignored my post about mag size and how most hunting rifles are designed for a limited number of bullets at a time. The one Markel showed above, the top rifle is a 5 + 1. The bottom gun is "dressed up" for warfare. If it's a 5 + 1, I'll be surprised. I couldn't find what it is--an AR maybe? You can buy 30 round mags for an AR, and more if you want.



You're simply proving your ignorance about firearms.  One of the major reasons the ban on assault weapons was allowed to sunset was that no one could describe an assault weapon.


----------



## freyasman (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Shut the hell up?

Or what?

How are you going to make me shut up? You don't have any means of doing so, nor would you if you were standing right in front of me. You simply don't have any way of forcing me to do what you demand, just like the government has no way of enforcing _their_ demands. You are somehow convinced that both you and they do, but it's a fallacy that will evaporate like that guy's head did, into a red mist I saw looking through the scope on my M14 back when, as soon as it comes up against any serious resistance.

Your opinion is foolish and ignorant. That you tried to represent it as fact, rather than just your opinion, is even more foolish. Talking shit when you have zero force you can project, is also foolish and ignorant, and you should be ashamed of yourself for making such a fool of yourself.

You are ignorant and impotent, and that is why I don't need to concern myself with changing your mind.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 25, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> *Isn't it time you yanks grew up regarding your gun death epidemic?*
> 
> I don't know......come and try and take them and find out.......just because you soccer girls have bent over doesn't mean we ever will.....


I can just take yours. Pretty easily. A louisville slugger will do the job nicely.


----------



## Death Angel (May 25, 2020)

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> Gun related deaths per 100,000 population.
> 
> USA              12.21
> UK                 0.23
> ...


Relax, it's how we dispose of our gangsters. Jails cost the taxpayer money


----------



## Rambunctious (May 25, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > *Isn't it time you yanks grew up regarding your gun death epidemic?*
> ...


  you would look funny with it sticking out of your ass....


----------



## freyasman (May 25, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > *Isn't it time you yanks grew up regarding your gun death epidemic?*
> ...


You want to attack people and steal their stuff?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 25, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


Well that doesnt make any sense. You are obviously a complete pussy if you carry a gun.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 25, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


No, not really. Else i would have already. But thanks for asking.


----------



## freyasman (May 25, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


That's a stupid thing to post.


----------



## freyasman (May 25, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Then why are you posting stupid shit like that?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 25, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


And even more stupid to take it seriously....


----------



## Rambunctious (May 25, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


When did I say I carry a gun?......you are drinking a bit early.....


----------



## OldLady (May 25, 2020)

Levant said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Of course.  That is what all guns are for.  And like I already said, times change.  There is no way in hell the citizens of this country could withstand attack by our government armed with their AR's and hunting rifles.  That is the most laughable argument of all.   The Founders did not want a standing army because they did not want the central government having control of a military force they could use against the people.  Well, guess what?  If they wanted to, they sure as hell could now.  Even if we had machine guns, it wouldn't matter.
> ...





 

 





 

 



Do I need to go on?  When is the last time the military went in with nothing but guns to fight a war?

Look, this is a ridiculous argument, alright, and not one I want to get into, because I know nothing about modern warfare.  I have a general idea what our military has and uses.  A vet who was active duty just a few years back told me that it is mostly long distance fighting these days.  Do you think if our military wanted to subdue us that they wouldn't use some of these weapons?

The days when the newly hatched Americans were equally matched in weapons with enemy armies is *long gone. * It is a Walter Mitty dream.   I can see the logic behind some of the arguments posters here are using, although I don't agree with them.  But yours does not fly.


----------



## freyasman (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Levant said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


You are just going to keep embarrassing yourself, aren't you?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



   National youth gang


OldLady said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



  Sure they are if I want to ass up the money for a permit.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Levant said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



  So what towns full of civilians will these guns be pointed at?


----------



## freyasman (May 25, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Text doesn't show a lot of nuance, so if you weren't serious, you might want to indicate that in some way.


----------



## OldLady (May 25, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


LIAR.  I wasn't putting two and two together about fucking rubbing alcohol being highly flammable but the rest is a lie.   Keep it honest, HWGA.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...



   You flat out said you didnt know what caused banana flambe to burn.


----------



## OldLady (May 25, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...


I can understand the argument for self protection; that is not what that post was about.


----------



## Levant (May 25, 2020)

DrLove said:


> But mostly universal BG checks which 90% of Americans and 60% of NRA members support should be a no-brainer.


Background checks for what?  To see if they're covered under the "shall not be infringed" clause of the 2nd Amendment?


----------



## Levant (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> I can understand the argument for self protection; that is not what that post was about.



The least of reasons for the 2nd Amendment and the right to keep and bear arms is self-protection.


----------



## Rambunctious (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


OL easy on the sherry...


----------



## OldLady (May 25, 2020)

freyasman said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > > > > > _he second amendment wasnt written for hunting rifles. It was written to protect the right to own guns designed to kill people._
> ...


All you've got is insults, then?  Disappointing.  I was interested to hear what deep knowledge of the Constitution and the Second Amendment and the intent of the Founding Fathers and the state of weaponry in 1787 you have that I don't.


----------



## Markle (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> I don't give a damn what you call it. These "tactical rifles" and AR's have only one thing missing--the full auto feature. They aren't sold to civilians, so that topic is not even under discussion here.



As you know, it is perfectly legal for you to own a machine gun.

Which of the following guns is semi-automatic?


----------



## Levant (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> View attachment 340970 View attachment 340971 View attachment 340972
> 
> View attachment 340973 View attachment 340974 View attachment 340975
> 
> ...



With each post, you prove my point of  your idiocy.  That you spoke to a vet and you have pictures of weapons means it may not be understandable ignorance; it must surely be idiocy.

Are you expecting the US government to attack its citizens with stealth bombers?  Carpet bombing in Oklahoma City?  Salt Lake City?  Certainly not New York City but any Republican majority city?

I already pointed out that just sheer numbers of protesters in the USSR and GDR defeated their governments.  Those governments had very similar weapons to those you showed.  Those weapons work great for subduing the people when they're held over the people as a threat but no one is going to use them.  When the people quit believing the bluff, those weapons become nothing.

How fucking stupid do you have to be to think that the government would use such weapons on its own people when the people are armed to defend themselves.  Just which American soldiers do you think would ever turn those weapons on Americans?


----------



## Levant (May 25, 2020)

Markle said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > I don't give a damn what you call it. These "tactical rifles" and AR's have only one thing missing--the full auto feature. They aren't sold to civilians, so that topic is not even under discussion here.
> ...



I don't remember which leftist state it was but I read recently that one state was working on banning all semi-automatic guns and the definition of semi-automatic was that firing one round resulted in the next round being positioned to fire on the next pull of the trigger.  That makes the revolver, by that definition, a semi-automatic weapon.


----------



## OldLady (May 25, 2020)

Levant said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Well then what are you worried about?  Who IS going to attack us that you need to defend yourself from?
> ...


It's a valid question.  WHO do you think will attack us if the citizenry doesn't have AR's?  I am not advocating banning all guns.  No one is, in this country anyway.  I'd love it if the goddamned things all disappeared, but I'm NOT a dreamer.  I know that's not going back in the box.  The Founding Fathers felt we might need to stand up to a tyrannical government, supposedly ours, at some point.   They needed us armed as individuals because the last thing they wanted is what we have now--a massive standing army we have no hope of standing against.

Something very very wrong has happened in this country when people can't discuss their different ideas without being called Communists or Nazi's.  It's insane.  It's NOT what is actually going on here.  Well, Bernie.....but he didn't make it through the primary, did he.  I see some of the same things that concern conservatives.  But the left is not primarily Communist or out to destroy us.  We just see different approaches and solutions.  Why are you making a war out of it?


----------



## Levant (May 25, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Banning sporting rifles will do nothing to stop gun violence.
> If you truly wanted to stop gun violence you'd be going after handguns.



Well intended but wrong.  If they want to stop gun violence, they would put criminals in prison, in miserable conditions, and for long periods of time, until criminals fear prison so much that they don't commit crimes.  I'm sure you don't really mean to suggest that the left is right in trying to stop violence through banning handguns.


----------



## Eyepublius (May 25, 2020)

*Oz - thanks for this page ...* I am a retired Marine and staunch supporter of legal guns, in lawful hands and NOT the GOP BS we hear 24/7: *Home safety, our 2nd Amendment right, stand you ground, and open carry laws and such - they are TOTAL bullshit and I cannot support any of that. *

Most of the GOP-generated struff is utter BS for the gun industry and huge amounts of gun-owner/NRA campaign money to run and stay in office and in turn they allow the crazy laws.



.


----------



## Levant (May 25, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Nonsense.
> 
> The issue has nothing to do with the Bill of Rights and the Second Amendment.
> 
> ...



Maybe the government could give us all drugs in our drinking water to control our minds.

Or, the government could put criminals in jail.  Nah.. It'd never work.


----------



## Levant (May 25, 2020)

I know... Group counseling for MS13.... That's the ticket.  Anger management for the Bloods and the Crips.


----------



## OldLady (May 25, 2020)

Levant said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > My post early in this thread was wrong:  15,000 gang related gun homicides over several years, not in one year.  I've requested mod staff fix it if they can.  It's too late to edit.
> ...


I made a mistake and I not only admitted it, I supplied the information.  That is only a "pattern" of being honest and accepting new information even if it isn't what I previously believed.

I came to this board five years ago to argue for gun control and I've done plenty of "looking into it."  I don't need your help to come to my conclusions.  You are basing your argument of defense against a tyrannical government on nothing but pipe dreams.

I'm not wrong.   Massive numbers of guns correlate to massive numbers of death by guns, far more than any other "civilized" country.  One doesn't have to be a genius to get that.


----------



## Markle (May 25, 2020)

Levant said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Give the man a cigar!  They're all semi-automatic.


----------



## OldLady (May 25, 2020)

freyasman said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


Then shut the fuck up about it.  You've already said that and you still haven't explained what is wrong with my opinion on the 2nd Amendment.  That is YOUR failing, not mine.


----------



## Dr Grump (May 25, 2020)

fncceo said:


> Thank goodness for guns ... otherwise, we'd still be English.



Like that's a bad thing....


----------



## OldLady (May 25, 2020)

freyasman said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Levant said:
> ...


You're the one embarrassing yourself, by demonstrating that all you've got is put-downs and no good reasons for saying that what I've said about the 2nd isn't true.


----------



## Markle (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> I made a mistake and I not only admitted it, I supplied the information. That is only a "pattern" of being honest and accepting new information even if it isn't what I previously believed.
> 
> I came to this board five years ago to argue for gun control and I've done plenty of "looking into it." I don't need your help to come to my conclusions. You are basing your argument of defense against a tyrannical government on nothing but pipe dreams.
> 
> I'm not wrong. Massive numbers of guns correlate to massive numbers of death by guns, far more than any other "civilized" country. One doesn't have to be a genius to get that.



Instead of working so hard to deprive other law-abiding citizens of their Constitutional rights, why not work as hard on increasing the penalties against those who use a firearm in the commission of a crime?


----------



## OldLady (May 25, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Your nose is going to get so long you trip over it.  Watch out.  It was cherries jubilee, anyway, and I'm the one who thought of it.


----------



## OldLady (May 25, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Levant said:
> ...


Ask Levant.  That's his pipe dream.


----------



## freyasman (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


My dog is pretty smart but I don't hold these kind of conversations with him because the concepts,  simple as they are,  are beyond his ken.

I don't feel like I need to do so with you either,  and for the same reason.


----------



## OldLady (May 25, 2020)

Levant said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Yeah, most of them are.  That's why they're talking about rifles, not hand guns.  Everyone wants a handgun in his pocket or purse.


----------



## freyasman (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Wrong. 
It is your responsibility to educate yourself.  You are not a child,  and I am not your daddy. 


Go learn where you fucked up,  or I'll just keep verbally spanking you until you do.


----------



## OldLady (May 25, 2020)

Levant said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 340970 View attachment 340971 View attachment 340972
> ...


Congratulations on just defeating your own argument.  This country does not need AR's and Tactical Rugers in the hands of civilians for ANY REASON.  Those rifles are designed to kill as many people as quickly as possible.  There is no other use for them.  If that were all the US military had, I'd think about it.  But it's not.


----------



## freyasman (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Silly woman..... (smh)


----------



## fncceo (May 25, 2020)

Dr Grump said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Thank goodness for guns ... otherwise, we'd still be English.
> ...



A seriously bad thing ...


----------



## fncceo (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> This country does not need AR's and Tactical Rugers in the hands of civilians for ANY REASON.



A Constitutional Right doesn't need a reason.


----------



## OldLady (May 25, 2020)

freyasman said:


> It is your responsibility to educate yourself. You are not a child, and I am not your daddy.


It is your responsibility, in an argument, to back up your ideas with reasons.  At least if you were being honest you would.  You can't respond because you don't know shit about what you're talking about.  You just don't like hearing me say the 2nd is an anachronism.  Just another aggressive shit talker, like so many others.


----------



## freyasman (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > It is your responsibility to educate yourself. You are not a child, and I am not your daddy.
> ...


How many counter insurgency wars have you fought?
None right?

You don't know what you are talking about and you are embarrassing yourself in your ignorance.


----------



## KGB (May 25, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> > Gun related deaths per 100,000 population.
> ...



mine if the dumbest things I’ve ever seen posted on here...


----------



## OldLady (May 25, 2020)

fncceo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > This country does not need AR's and Tactical Rugers in the hands of civilians for ANY REASON.
> ...


The Constitution allows for change.  It has been done numerous times.  It's not the Ten Commandments.


----------



## KGB (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > It is your responsibility to educate yourself. You are not a child, and I am not your daddy.
> ...



The 2nd Amendment is a God-given right laid down by the Founding Fathers.


----------



## KGB (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Levant said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Fortunately, ignorant people like you don’t get to decide what I feel is necessary to protect myself & my family...What part of “shall not be infringed” is so hard to understand?


----------



## KGB (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Yeah good luck getting 2/3 of the Congress & 3/4 of the states to agree with that kind of stupidity...you understand the Constitution has only been amended 27 times in 231 years.  And only one Amendment in all that time nullified another.  It isn’t happening...


----------



## fncceo (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



You're more than welcome to try.


----------



## Dr Grump (May 25, 2020)

fncceo said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


Spot the difference


----------



## fncceo (May 25, 2020)

Dr Grump said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



Elected by the people of The United States ... not ruling by divine right of kings.


----------



## OldLady (May 25, 2020)

fncceo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


If every blessed effort to enact gun controls weren't blocked by the antiquated Second, I wouldn't consider messing with it.


----------



## OldLady (May 25, 2020)

KGB said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Levant said:
> ...


We no longer have the justification of a "well regulated militia."  That qualifier is in there for a reason.


----------



## fncceo (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Again, you're welcome to try.  Good luck with that.


----------



## fncceo (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> KGB said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



The Supreme Court of The United States disagrees with you.


----------



## Dr Grump (May 25, 2020)

fncceo said:


> Elected by the people of The United States ... not ruling by divine right of kings.



In truth, elected by four/five states. The rest don't matter.
Just as an FYI, Charlie boy has no power at all. Even his mother has very limited power....it's all for show.


----------



## Dr Grump (May 25, 2020)

fncceo said:


> The Supreme Court of The United States disagrees with you.



M'eh..the USSC is a joke.


----------



## fncceo (May 25, 2020)

Dr Grump said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > The Supreme Court of The United States disagrees with you.
> ...



Interesting that you would feel that way.


----------



## freyasman (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Why do you want to so badly?
What is it that you like about being weaker and more helpless than you can be?


----------



## OldLady (May 25, 2020)

fncceo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > KGB said:
> ...


Heller.  You're right.  Thanks.


----------



## OldLady (May 25, 2020)

freyasman said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


I would like us to be SAFER from being shot by another civilian.


----------



## OldLady (May 25, 2020)

Early meeting tomorrow.  I'll leave y'all alone for awhile.  It's been fun.


----------



## freyasman (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Gun control doesn't accomplish that. 

So why do you want it?


----------



## fncceo (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Would you feel better being shot by a non-civilian?


----------



## skye (May 25, 2020)

stupid thread by ignorant troll! all I can say is this


----------



## Dr Grump (May 25, 2020)

skye said:


> View attachment 341027


God, if only you were...


----------



## Levant (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> AR's are modeled directly on war weapons.  Sure someone can shoot people with a deer rifle.  But how many bullets can you load into that rifle at a time?  Does it have that cool handle so you can spray bullets all cool-like as if you were Rambo?  Magazine size DOES have to be part of it.  There is absolutely no excuse for AR's with 30 round mags in civilian society.


So you admit that it is the appearance of the guns that scare you.  

The adjustable stock - a feature that provides for a more proper fit and, thus, a better aim - because you prefer poor aim and bullets going into random things or people rather than a reliable aim and hitting the intended target.

The Supreme Court has ruled that the intention of the 2nd Amendment is to protect weapons of war.  But AR-15s are not weapons of war.  Under the 1994 assault weapons ban, this was the definition of an assault rifle:


Folding or telescoping stock - An adjustable (telescoping) stock ensures better accuracy and hitting the intended target rather than random targets.  It's a safety feature.
Pistol grip - Purely an ergonomic feature; most modern target rifles use them as well.  They allow a more natural hand and wrist angle; once again, helping to ensure that only the intended target is hit.
Bayonet mount - banned because of all the bayonet murders happening?
Flash hider or threaded barrel designed to accommodate one - again, a safety device.  A flash hider is not a flash eliminator.  It makes the gun absolutely zero more dangerous and the cops can see the reduced flash if they're looking for a bad guy.  But it does keep the shooter's eyes from being blinded by the light and allows them to hit their target rather than random strangers.
Grenade launcher - banned due to all of the grenade murders.  
Other definitions include things like a barrel shroud - nothing more than a heat shield.
Or a magazine that attaches behind the pistol grip - because that looks even more scary to the pussies on the left.

None of the things you seem to object to make a gun any more dangerous.  They simply prove that a serious side effect of TDS is hoplophobia and you  have it bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (May 25, 2020)

All killed by coronAR14's

BREAKING: 36 Shot and 9 Dead in Chicago over the weekend, making it one of the deadliest ever.

I wonder if they had masks on


----------



## Levant (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> View attachment 340837



Which means then that government can say FUCK the Constitution.  That's a thing that the left used to understand - and do still, actually.  If you accept that the government can, at it's own discretion, disregard any single piece of the Constitution then you must accept that they can disregard every piece of it.  

This post of yours, alone, proves absolutely without any doubt that you are anti-American and working to destroy our Constitution and our nation.


----------



## Levant (May 25, 2020)

Blackrook said:


> Just because you want to take away my gun I'm going to go out and buy one.


While the opinions on the Internet from one leftist tool don't scare me about buying guns, I'll admit that many of my gun purchases have been out of the threat of having them banned.  For instance, I never cared about owning an AR-15 until government got serious about telling me that I couldn't have one.  But I think you have a good idea.  Everytime ANY gun controller starts a thread, I should buy a gun.  I think that's the new plan.. Off to Bud's website now.


----------



## Levant (May 25, 2020)

Markle said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Keep your hunting rifles, but no one in this country needs an AR. We are not at war.
> ...


Well, that's about obvious, silly - one has a cool stock and makes you look cool like Rambo.. She already said she has an infatuation with the cool stocks and Rambo.


----------



## Markle (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> We no longer have the justification of a "well regulated militia." That qualifier is in there for a reason.



The English language and punctuation are not your strong points I see.  I am shocked, SHOCKED I SAY!


----------



## Markle (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> I would like us to be SAFER from being shot by another civilian.



Then don't rob or break into someone else's property who believes in protecting themselves.


----------



## Levant (May 25, 2020)

justinacolmena said:


> What in hell is a gun RELATED death?
> Some CATHOLIC Bastard scratches his own nuts and he's got 100,000+ family and relatives show up in federal court to explain why *I* shouldn't be allowed to own a firearm even though *I* have demonstrably never done anything wrong with a firearm.


You're going to have to explain that one.


----------



## Levant (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Still ignoring mag size....and ergonomic add ons to make it easier to kill lots more faster.
> 
> And the Sacred Founding Fathers also were adamantly opposed to a standing army.  Times change.



Name a shooting where the magazine size made a difference in the outcome.  Like where a civilian used a reload break to attack and neutralize the shooter.  I'm not saying it never happened but it is rare to nothing.


----------



## Levant (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Well, both Ruger 14's. The bottom one is a Tactical Rifle. It has 30 different add-ons to enhance "performance." This is from Field and Stream on what a "Tactical Rifle" is.


What are the 30 performance-enhancing add-ons?



OldLady said:


> A *tactical rifle* is a firearm designed for shooting people in a precise manner, as opposed to New York City Police Department doctrine, which is to empty the magazine as fast as you can in the general direction of everything standing and hope for the best.Mar 20, 2014


All guns are pray-and-spray to the NYPD. 




__





						NYPD Gunfire Wounded All 9 People Injured In Empire State Building Shootout
					

The New York Police Department confirmed that all nine people wounded in a shootout outside the Empire State Building were hit by police gunfire.




					abcnews.go.com
				






OldLady said:


> As far as accuracy goes, both *can* be made to be accurate. But a *tactical rifle* with a heavier barrel, *can* generally *shoot* more rounds before barrel heat starts to affect things. For *hunting*, this doesn't really come into consideration as *you* probably wont be taking that many shots.Oct 30, 2008



You really, seriously, know nothing of what you speak.  Hunting rifles are many, many, times more likely to have the heaviest barrels.  The standard barrels on the original M16s were light weight, .675 inch diameter; very light weight.  Then the military started using the HBAR - or heavy barrel - with a .750 inch diameter.  The HBAR is a lightweight barrel when compared to a quality hunting barrel.  Modern target and hunting barrels are far heavier than any tactical barrel.


----------



## Wyld Kard (May 25, 2020)

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> Gun related deaths per 100,000 population.
> 
> USA              12.21
> UK                 0.23
> ...





> * isn't it time a total ban on guns was taken to bring the USA in line *



Well that's a stupid idea sooooo........nope not now and not ever.

Since your pea brain hasn't figured it out *IF* there was a total ban on guns it *ONLY* effects law-abiding citizens and not criminals.

Therefore guns have become a necessary tool in a violent world and furthermore, an armed citizenry is a last resort against tyranny.


----------



## Levant (May 25, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I'll take the militaries ideas about what constitutes an assault rifle...and that aint it.


In that case, there's no such thing as an assault rifle - which is the actual case.


----------



## Levant (May 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> I don't give a damn what you call it.   These "tactical rifles" and AR's have only one thing missing--the full auto feature.  They aren't sold to civilians, so that topic is not even under discussion here.



Do you never, ever, tire of being wrong and showing what an idiot you are?  I can buy any of these guns.





__





						Class III Fully Automatic Weapons for Sale | Collectors Firearms
					

Class III Full Auto Weapons for Sale Our full auto weapons for sale include everything from outstanding historical pieces like the Colt Thompson to water-cooled single and twin anti-aircraft machine guns to modern assault rifles. These Class III fully automatic weapons for sale require adherence...




					www.collectorsfirearms.com
				












						Class III - NFA - Full-Auto for sale
					

Browse all new and used Class III - NFA - Full-Auto for sale and buy with confidence from Guns International.




					www.gunsinternational.com


----------



## Levant (May 26, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Levant said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Besides being a communist Nazi, you're not good at math, either.  100 million gun owners with 300 million guns.  The standing army, including reserves and national guard, is 1 million.  No supporter of the right to keep and bear arms is worried about the army.

If 100% of gun owners surrender their guns, no, the army isn't going to attack.  What will happen is that rights will be trampled, one at a time. Protests will be stopped or only allowed in permitted free-speech zones (they already do that).  Responses to civil disobedience, as already shown in NYC in response to simply riding a subway without a mask, will result in more violent responses from the armed enforcement branches of the government with the purpose of intimidating the masses into submission.  And we will be powerless to do anything but comply, just as is the case today in Venezuela.  

There is almost zero chance that the government attacks the people but as long as the people are armed, the government must consider that the people might attack them.  It's good for government to have to think about such things.


----------



## Levant (May 26, 2020)

Eyepublius said:


> *Oz - thanks for this page ...* I am a retired Marine and staunch supporter of legal guns, in lawful hands and NOT the GOP BS we hear 24/7: *Home safety, our 2nd Amendment right, stand you ground, and open carry laws and such - they are TOTAL bullshit and I cannot support any of that. *
> 
> Most of the GOP-generated struff is utter BS for the gun industry and huge amounts of gun-owner/NRA campaign money to run and stay in office and in turn they allow the crazy laws.


It's sad that the oath you took meant so little to you.  Yes, there are those who are, or were, in the military that will happily shoot Americans who are doing nothing more than exercising their rights.  I am sorry for the Marines that such as you served and came out of it.


----------



## Picaro (May 26, 2020)

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> Gun related deaths per 100,000 population.
> 
> USA              12.21
> UK                 0.23
> ...



It's illegal to stop most gun deaths in the U.S., since it would be blatantly racist policy, leading to disproportionate arrests of 'minorities'.

In other news, the vast majority of white communities are safer than Europe statistically, so there is little 'advice' we need to pay attention to from Europe's commie vermin; the leftists and their Muslim heroes murder more people every day around the world than white American criminals have murdered in 100 years. Leftists here are much more enthusiastic about murdering as many babies as possible than locking up black serial killers, millions of them; most pagans need human sacrifices to their cults.


----------



## Levant (May 26, 2020)

OldLady said:


> I made a mistake and I not only admitted it, I supplied the information.  That is only a "pattern" of being honest and accepting new information even if it isn't what I previously believed.
> 
> I came to this board five years ago to argue for gun control and I've done plenty of "looking into it."  I don't need your help to come to my conclusions.  You are basing your argument of defense against a tyrannical government on nothing but pipe dreams.
> 
> I'm not wrong.   Massive numbers of guns correlate to massive numbers of death by guns, far more than any other "civilized" country.  One doesn't have to be a genius to get that.



You make another mistake by targeting "gun deaths".   Most certainly, if there are no guns there are no gun deaths.  But  you won't have reduced deaths at all.  Somehow, you think that dying by a gun makes a person more dead than dying by a hammer or baseball bat or antifreeze or thrown off of a cliff.  The "gun deaths" argument is just plain stupid.  And, as others have said, if you really cared about "gun deaths" then it wouldn't be any long-gun about which you'd be objecting. And it wouldn't be the guns owned by law-abiding citizens that you'd be going after.  You'd be far more concerned about urban crime and the war on drugs - which accounts for a  huge majority of gun deaths in the US.  That virtually all your gun-control-energy goes into the guns involved in the fewest deaths - less than 10% of gun deaths.  

You're a fraud.  That you admit that you came here to argue for gun control indicates that you're not interested in facts and, very likely, are a paid shill of a gun control group.


----------



## Picaro (May 26, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



You would oppose any policy that would effectively reduce gun violence in the U.S. All you want to do as a leftist is disarm citizens while protecting your Party's criminal base.


----------



## Levant (May 26, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Yeah, most of them are.  That's why they're talking about rifles, not hand guns.  Everyone wants a handgun in his pocket or purse.



You type and stupid shit just comes out.  Does your PC have a virus?  They are all semi-auto.  Handguns are semi auto.  I do actually know of a few single-shot handguns, even bolt-action handguns, but with the definition in question, virtually every other hand gun is a semi-automatic.  So you're not against handguns?  The guns that kill 85% of people killed by guns?  You just want to stop the rifles - those that kill less than 5% of guns?  Or, considering that you're a gun idiot, I'll up the ante to include all long guns (rifles doesn't include shotguns but you didn't know that) so if we take all long-gun deaths out (eliminating the guns won't eliminate those deaths but let's go with it anyway) then we still have 90% of the gun deaths. 

You haven't been actually researching.  Reading these sites isn't research; it's just echoing the agenda.  I'll even post a bunch of the sites for you so you don't have to do the "research" any more and it will be clear that you don't have an original thought, a thought of your own, on the subject; you're simply responding for pay.









						12 perfect responses to irrational pro-gun arguments
					

With the gun control debate hitting a fever pitch, a handy how-to guide for dealing with gun rights extremists




					www.salon.com
				












						How to Argue With Gun Nuts | OurFuture.org by People's Action
					

Pro-gun advocates almost never argue the merits of specific legislation. Their constant tactic is to use logical fallacies to sidetrack the discussion. Here is how you can respond.




					ourfuture.org
				












						10 common pro-gun arguments, blown away by facts+ Why Gun Legislation Doesn’t Get Passed in this Country.
					

Over the weekend, I came across this post about gun control. It is simply brilliant. As the author says, 'You can have your own opinions, but not your own facts.' And the facts are not on the side of these pro-gun arguments. This is a great read: 10 common pro-gun arguments, blown away by facts.




					adayinourshoes.com
				












						How To Argue For Gun Control: 5 Anti-Gun Regulation Arguments, Debunked
					

So you’re at a party, and someone says something ignorant. And while you know that they’re in the wrong, and that you could totally engage them and win if you were a bit more prepared, your words escape you. To make sure that doesn’t happen, we’ve…




					www.bustle.com
				








__





						In Response to Pro-Gun Arguments
					

As I scroll through Facebook, I see post after post proposing arguments against gun control. Instead of commenting on each one (I live in…




					medium.com


----------



## Levant (May 26, 2020)

KGB said:


> The 2nd Amendment is a God-given right laid down by the Founding Fathers.  View attachment 340999



Just for clarification, the right to keep and bear arms, as in the right to self-defense, to defense of property, and the defense against tyranny, is the God (or for the heathens, Nature) given right.  The Second Amendment acknowledges the right and protects it from infringement by government.


----------



## Levant (May 26, 2020)

OldLady said:


> *If every blessed effort to enact gun controls weren't blocked by the antiquated Second*, I wouldn't consider messing with it.



That's why the amendment is there.  Good luck.


----------



## Levant (May 26, 2020)

OldLady said:


> We no longer have the justification of a "well regulated militia."  That qualifier is in there for a reason.



What makes you think there's no need for a well regulated militia?  Was there a constitutional amendment I missed?


----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 26, 2020)

DOTR said:


> Democrats should drop their lie that they dont want to disarm Americans and put repealing the 2nd into their platform.



  Democrats know that if they were honest and open about everything they stand for, that they would never win another election again in this country.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 26, 2020)

Levant said:


> Yes, if you remove all guns, the gun deaths will fall. Deaths won't, of course, but gun deaths will. Next, there will be knife bans, then baseball bat bans, then brick bans. Ban all medications. Ban all vehicles. Ban hammers and nails.. All those things have been used for murders.



  Do I recall reading on such things from credible sources, that in parts of the UK, if not the whole country, they are requiring such things as kitchen knives to have blunt ends rather than points, and that it is illegal to even carry common tools in public such as screwdrivers or hammers?


----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 26, 2020)

Markle said:


> Instead of working so hard to deprive other law-abiding citizens of their Constitutional rights, why not work as hard on increasing the penalties against those who use a firearm in the commission of a crime?



  Not going to work.

Left *Wrong*-wing scum, such as OldLady,  are on the side of criminals.  They're not going to support any policies that are detrimental to that demographic.  She's on the same side as those who've recently been setting rapists and murderers loose, to make room in the prisons for churchgoers and barbershop customers.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 26, 2020)

OldLady said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > A Constitutional Right doesn't need a reason.
> ...



  So where is the credible effort to make proper and legitimate use of this allowance, in order to overturn the Second Amendment.

  All other argument aside, this fact remains undeniable:  As long as the Second Amendment stands, every gun control law imposed by government is illegal.  Every act of legislation that creates any such law, every judicial acts that upholds any such law, any act  by any officer of the law to enforce any such law, is a criminal act of corruption and lawlessness.

  The only way that any of this can be legitimized is by ratifying a new amendment to the Constitution, which overturns the Second Amendment, and assigns authority to impose restrictions on the keeping and bearing of arms by the people.

  Where is the credible effort to enact such an amendment?


----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 26, 2020)

OldLady said:


> If every blessed effort to enact gun controls weren't blocked by the antiquated Second, I wouldn't consider messing with it.



  That's the point.

  The great men who wrote the Constitution meant for this right to be strongly protected, so they included it in the Bill of Rights, insuring that short of a successful application of the Amendment process to this end, government could never legitimately take this right away, nor interfere with the exercise of this right.

  You want to take this right away, but you don't want to go through the only legitimate process by which this can be done.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 26, 2020)

OldLady said:


> I would like us to be SAFER from being shot by another civilian.



  Best way to achieve that is to refrain from doing anything that would give another citizen just cause to shoot you.


----------



## Levant (May 26, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Levant said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, if you remove all guns, the gun deaths will fall. Deaths won't, of course, but gun deaths will. Next, there will be knife bans, then baseball bat bans, then brick bans. Ban all medications. Ban all vehicles. Ban hammers and nails.. All those things have been used for murders.
> ...



You recall correctly.

None of the men I knew of in my youth were ever without a pocket knife.   It seemed that they could fix or patch anything.  Today, they'd all be criminals.  The sissies in the UK today would all be speaking German - and may be yet.


----------



## Street Juice (May 26, 2020)

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> Gun related deaths per 100,000 population.
> 
> USA              12.21
> UK                 0.23
> ...


If you look at gun deaths per capita among only the Americans of European and Asian descent, the figures are in line with Europe's and Japan's.


----------



## Street Juice (May 26, 2020)

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> Sunni Man
> There isn't a gun death epidemic you limey loon. ..
> 
> Last edited: Today at 7:04 PM
> ...


How anyone can make a belief illegal is beyond us. In fact, to most Americans, the idea that you have to make it a crime not to believe something just proves that it must not be true. Because if it were really true, the evidence would speak for itself.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 26, 2020)

Levant said:


> None of the men I knew of in my youth were ever without a pocket knife. It seemed that they could fix or patch anything. Today, they'd all be criminals.



  Since about the age of ten years or so, I have seldom left home without at least one knife in my possession.  Rarely does a day go by without by having at least half a dozen occasions on which to need a knife.  It's one of the most basic and essential of all tools, and without it, I am truly less able and less functional.

  I recently had occasion to produce this image, showing all the knives and knife-like objects that I normally carry, when I am fully assembled to go to work.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 26, 2020)

Levant said:


> The sissies in the UK today would all be speaking German - and may be yet.



  Or Arabic and/or Punjabi.


----------



## Levant (May 26, 2020)

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> Sunni Man
> There isn't a gun death epidemic you limey loon. ..
> 
> Last edited: Today at 7:04 PM
> ...



On this very site, dozens deny that Flynn was set up, that Obama's whitehouse engaged in an attempted silent coup, and that there was no Russian collusion with the Trump campaign - and yet, in the face of insurmountable evidence, they don't get arrested.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (May 26, 2020)

OldLady said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



This issue will not, within this generation at least.  After that I'll be gone and Gawd only knows what new stupidity the Left will devise.


----------



## katsteve2012 (May 26, 2020)

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> Gun related deaths per 100,000 population.
> 
> USA              12.21
> UK                 0.23
> ...



Facts don't lie, but you're talking about a country that was built on a foundation of military conquest, war and a love affair with firearms.


----------



## Blues Man (May 26, 2020)

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> Gun related deaths per 100,000 population.
> 
> USA              12.21
> UK                 0.23
> ...


Over 2/3 of those are suicides and suicide is a choice not a crime.


----------



## Levant (May 26, 2020)

OldLady said:


> And the Sacred Founding Fathers also were adamantly opposed to a standing army.  Times change.



But they didn't put a ban in the Constitution against standing armies - so as much as they were against them, they were even more determined to protect the right to keep and bear arms.

But if times change, then change the Constitution.


----------



## Levant (May 26, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> Over 2/3 of those are suicides and suicide is a choice not a crime.


I'm surprised at the left; they're lovers of death at the beginning of life and at the end of life



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/md-politics/maryland-aid-in-dying/2020/01/28/c8b980dc-413e-11ea-b503-2b077c436617_story.html


----------



## Levant (May 26, 2020)

katsteve2012 said:


> Facts don't lie, but you're talking about a country that was built on a foundation of military conquest, war and a love affair with firearms.


Military conquest?  Yeah, we were the bad guys and the Japanese and the Germans (twice) were the good guys.  As were the Soviet Union, the GDR.

Just which military conquests are you referring to?


----------



## katsteve2012 (May 26, 2020)

Levant said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Facts don't lie, but you're talking about a country that was built on a foundation of military conquest, war and a love affair with firearms.
> ...



Where did I assign the status of "good guys or bad guys"?

Acting as the "world's police", requires a larger military than average.

What other country in the world has had more of a military presence in foreign countries than America?


----------



## Levant (May 26, 2020)

katsteve2012 said:


> Levant said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



You mean to say that you lied, then?  Because defensive, invited, presence is not conquest.  Once again... Back to that foundation of military conquest..  If it is our foundation you should be able to find some military conquest in the first 50 years, or hundred years, right?  I mean it's our very foundation.


----------



## justinacolmena (May 26, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> fire extinguishers and insurance.
> Barry gutted the top brass in the military and replaced them with his stooges.


What's that thing on the wall? Pull the pin and squeeze the handle? They call those things grenades in the military, and when the Civil Air Patrol or the fire brigade shows up for a mental health crisis, they throw flash-bang grenades into the building if they can't gas the patients unconscious first for an involuntary mental health evaluation for fitness for duty and gun rights etc.

That's why the left took out all that life insurance shit with double indemnity for accidental death and all that crap on a political premise of progressive gun control and legal weed.

And now there are Democrat, Socialist, and Communist operatives throughout all ranks in the military left over from the Obama administration --- and they outed all the conservatives and exposed secret double agents like Valerie Plame on that unclassified SAP Oracle database at the OPM under Katherine Archuleta.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (May 26, 2020)

katsteve2012 said:


> Levant said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



I'd wager a small amount you're a college student.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 26, 2020)

Levant said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Banning sporting rifles will do nothing to stop gun violence.
> ...



  Well obviously yeah.
Be we know that ain't gonna happen in liberal land.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 26, 2020)

OldLady said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



   What.....40 years after the fact when someone made you think?


----------



## katsteve2012 (May 26, 2020)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Levant said:
> ...



You would lose that "small amount".  I likely graduated from college before you were even born.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (May 26, 2020)

katsteve2012 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Most unlikely.


----------



## DrLove (May 26, 2020)

Levant said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > But mostly universal BG checks which 90% of Americans and 60% of NRA members support should be a no-brainer.
> ...



If you're a convicted felon, you have NO right to own a gun. And straw buyers and private sellers at gun shows (legal in over half our states) have NO right to sell you one.  It is MY right to make sure your access is greatly restricted. 

90% of US voters concur. 

Can a convicted felon then buy one from crooks on the street? Yes, but it makes such access riskier and more difficult.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (May 26, 2020)

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> Considering the lengths gone to, to stop Corona, isn't it time a total ban on guns was taken to bring the USA in line with what we consider to be a civilized society.



"Civilized society".   Umm, No.


----------



## justinacolmena (May 26, 2020)

katsteve2012 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > I'd wager a small amount you're a college student.
> ...


Whether people are "college educated" or not, they need to be punished out of their vices of accepting or extorting monetary tips for vice, and further punished into a proper Respect for the the right of the people -- each and every one of us -- to keep and bear Arms, that is, to possess and carry firearms, according to the Second Amendment.

Gun control is vice, and just as for alcoholism we need to call upon a higher power to punish our government into compliance with our Constitution, until they have yielded up the power to destroy and ruin our lives with their arbitrary rules and corrupt court proceedings in vicious red-light districts of vice, prostitution, alcoholism, and "legal" marijuana.


----------



## katsteve2012 (May 26, 2020)

Levant said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Levant said:
> ...


No. YOU are saying that I lied.

What is a military conquest?

"Conquest is the act of military subjugation of an enemy by force of arms"

Subjugation is to "bring under control".


----------



## OldLady (May 26, 2020)

Levant said:


> None of the things you seem to object to make a gun any more dangerous.


They make the gun more efficient and easy to use so more people can be shot more efficiently, more quickly.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 26, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Levant said:
> 
> 
> > None of the things you seem to object to make a gun any more dangerous.
> ...


aint it great,,,

only commie pricks  need fear them,,,


----------



## DrLove (May 26, 2020)

OldLady said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



I don't disagree. Yes, our database (including military felony convictions) must be nationalized.


----------



## Sunsettommy (May 26, 2020)

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> Gun related deaths per 100,000 population.
> 
> USA              12.21
> UK                 0.23
> ...



A typically misleading claim you make, you failed to post the link, you failed to notice the words gun *RELATED* deaths, which obviously means Suicides are part of that number, thus make a misleading claim. You clearly didn't read the FBI Crime stats for America at all, which means your claims is probably from some gun hating fringe group.

You left out other metrics completely, such as rate of fire arm ownership, the rate of drug use in nations and so on.

Your dishonest attempt is noted.


----------



## Markle (May 26, 2020)

DrLove said:


> If you're a convicted felon, you have NO right to own a gun. And straw buyers and private sellers at gun shows (legal in over half our states) have NO right to sell you one. It is MY right to make sure your access is greatly restricted.
> 
> 90% of US voters concur.
> 
> Can a convicted felon then buy one from crooks on the street? Yes, but it makes such access riskier and more difficult.



You must have forgotten to include your reliable source and working link to the poll, survey, or whatever you used to support your statement that, "90% of US voters concur" that it is your RIGHT to make sure that my access to a weapon is greatly restricted.

If someone buys and sells guns at a gun show, they must do background checks.


----------



## Levant (May 26, 2020)

DrLove said:


> Levant said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



Can you point to that in the Constitution?  For 149 years, it was well understood that government had no such authority as to infringe on the right to keep and bear arms.  Then it was slipped in in 1938 for violent felons and then, 179 years post-ratification, for the rest of felons.  Then later for some misdemeanors, and coming soon, for more misdemeanors - but it's unconstitutional.

What felons buying guns on the street really does is create a black market for stolen guns on the street.  It does nothing to stop them from getting guns.

And you have no right to stop another person from exercising their rights.


----------



## DrLove (May 26, 2020)

Markle said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > If you're a convicted felon, you have NO right to own a gun. And straw buyers and private sellers at gun shows (legal in over half our states) have NO right to sell you one. It is MY right to make sure your access is greatly restricted.
> ...



Don't know how to use Mr Googley?








						PolitiFact - Do 90% of Americans support background checks for all gun sales?
					

In the first hours after the Las Vegas mass shooting, many leading elected officials in Wisconsin issued statements abou




					www.politifact.com
				




Unless you are a criminal or a kook (latter in question ;-) then nobody is restricting your access.

And NO, private sellers can sell at shows in nearly ALL states with NO obligation to do anything other than confirm you to be an adult.








						Gun Show Background Checks State Laws
					

View a map showing different state gun show laws.




					www.governing.com


----------



## Levant (May 26, 2020)

katsteve2012 said:


> No. YOU are saying that I lied.
> 
> What is a military conquest?
> 
> ...


Wow!  You did go to college, didn't you?  

Now let's see if you actually learned anything:  Once again - name those military conquests, please - or is that degree in underwater basket weaving?


----------



## DrLove (May 26, 2020)

Levant said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Levant said:
> ...



Oh Jesus - The constitution doesn't include everything that is illegal. I can't point to anything in the constitution that says you can't own an Abram's Tank or or a Lockheed Martin F-35 Lightning II fighter jet either. But you can't.


----------



## Sunsettommy (May 26, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> > To my mind it is irrelevant whether it is deaths by suicide, accident or homicide. All will be dramatically reduced. if guns are not available.
> ...



You left out a few things such as GANG Warfare, Drug culture, and big cities murder rates that are far above the smaller cities and rural regions murder rates.

Vast majority of gun crimes are in a small area of America, the rest of the country it is much lower.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 26, 2020)

DrLove said:


> Levant said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


hey dumbass,,,people own those things right now,,,


----------



## Levant (May 26, 2020)

DrLove said:


> Oh Jesus - The constitution doesn't include everything that is illegal. I can't point to anything in the constitution that says you can't own an Abram's Tank or or a Lockheed Martin F-35 Lightning II fighter jet either. But you can't.



Actually I can own either.  Or both.

What the Constitution *does include *is every power that the Federal Government has along with a handful of explicit limits to the power - limits that are redundant because the Government has only those specifically enumerated powers, limits or not.  Even so, one of those explicit limits to the Government's power is: The right to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed.


----------



## Mity-O (May 26, 2020)

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> Gun related deaths per 100,000 population.
> 
> USA              12.21
> UK                 0.23
> ...


 Well Brit, your point has been the topic of many a discussion. In a nation where many rely on their firearms to put food on their tables because they live so remotely and where law enforcement and law and order are constantly under attack by way of policy and belief there are becoming more and more communities that are relying on food and self enforcement. Unlike most of Europe there are billions of square miles that are still untamed and uncivilized all across the U.S. Granted there does have to be some form of proper gun control but there are two types of people with firearms here, those that understand and respect the responsibility that comes with baring arms and those that use the right to bare arms to get away with whatever they want. Does one suffer due to the kaos of another? 
 As an example, my friend lives in a state where there are only 6 state police employed to patrol millions of square miles because of a lack of state funding. My friend also lives about an hour and a half away from any kind of "local" law enforcement and emergency services. The St. Police make a pass through my friend's community once a month where burglaries, sexual assaults, poaching, trespassing,.violent assaults, murder, and drug trafficking are part of everyday life. Add to that the fact that our wonderful Democrat governments are letting criminals out of prison by the thousands, though when in prison there is no such thing as a non-violent offender, it should be pretty obvious why so many continue to fight to keep their rights to bare arms. Above all, it's rich that a Brit is telling the U.S.A. how to manage gun control. First, it took our rifles to finally get you to go home and stop controlling us. Second, if it wasn't for us and our rifles where would you be now post WWII. Us Yanks are damn good shots because of all of our practice. We were given the right to bare arms to fight against oppression, defend ourselves, put food on our tables, and defend our country.


----------



## Levant (May 26, 2020)

Mity-O said:


> Well Brit, your point has been the topic of many a discussion. In a nation where many rely on their firearms to put food on their tables because they live so remotely and where law enforcement and law and order are constantly under attack by way of policy and belief there are becoming more and more communities that are relying on food and self enforcement. Unlike most of Europe there are billions of square miles that are still untamed and uncivilized all across the U.S. Granted there does have to be some form of proper gun control but there are two types of people with firearms here, those that understand and respect the responsibility that comes with baring arms and those that use the right to bare arms to get away with whatever they want. Does one suffer due to the kaos of another?
> As an example, my friend lives in a state where there are only 6 state police employed to patrol millions of square miles because of a lack of state funding. My friend also lives about an hour and a half away from any kind of "local" law enforcement and emergency services. The St. Police make a pass through my friend's community once a month where burglaries, sexual assaults, poaching, trespassing,.violent assaults, murder, and drug trafficking are part of everyday life. Add to that the fact that our wonderful Democrat governments are letting criminals out of prison by the thousands, though when in prison there is no such thing as a non-violent offender, it should be pretty obvious why so many continue to fight to keep their rights to bare arms. Above all, it's rich that a Brit is telling the U.S.A. how to manage gun control. First, it took our rifles to finally get you to go home and stop controlling us. Second, if it wasn't for us and our rifles where would you be now post WWII. Us Yanks are damn good shots because of all of our practice. We were given the right to bare arms to fight against oppression, defend ourselves, put food on our tables, and defend our country.



Welcome to the discussion!  Good point, you made.  In addition, though, it isn't necessary that a person live in a rural area (I do) to have the right to protect themselves.  Even in the most urban environments, the Constitution still stands and a person has the right to defend themselves.  Even in NYC, when seconds count, the police are minutes away.  The police almost never get to do anything except the paperwork.  And, as I already posted, when the police get involved, more innocent people get shot than when a civilian provides for his or her own defense.


----------



## DrLove (May 26, 2020)

Levant said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Jesus - The constitution doesn't include everything that is illegal. I can't point to anything in the constitution that says you can't own an Abram's Tank or or a Lockheed Martin F-35 Lightning II fighter jet either. But you can't.
> ...



No you can't own both - Please stop lying


----------



## progressive hunter (May 26, 2020)

DrLove said:


> Levant said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


----------



## Sunsettommy (May 26, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Levant said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



The people they bomb are the same ones making them, thus after a few weeks they get no more ordinance to use up, but you really believe that American military personnel are willing to kill their own families and friends in the process?

You really think the military will kill millions of its own people.........?


----------



## Mac-7 (May 26, 2020)

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> Gun related deaths per 100,000 population.
> 
> USA              12.21
> UK                 0.23
> ...


Isnt it time you butt out and mind your own business?


----------



## Blues Man (May 26, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> > Gun related deaths per 100,000 population.
> ...


These foreign busybodies never get the message that their opinions don't matter to Americans.


----------



## KGB (May 26, 2020)

Levant said:


> KGB said:
> 
> 
> > The 2nd Amendment is a God-given right laid down by the Founding Fathers.  View attachment 340999
> ...



Correct.  It is God-given but written down by the Founding Fathers...


----------



## KGB (May 26, 2020)

OldLady said:


> KGB said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



It was never a justification to begin with.  Well regulated means “in good working order”.  The militia have always been the People.  It’s an individual right.  it shall not be infringed.  End of discussion.  You are wrong.


----------



## KGB (May 26, 2020)

OldLady said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



You mean a criminal.  I have news for you..the world is evil.


----------



## OldLady (May 26, 2020)

DrLove said:


> Levant said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


I googled it.  He can't own either.  You can buy an old F16, but not new stuff.  Abrams is still in production and the older versions are not currently for sale.  But even if you could afford one, were capable of flying it, and went through all the government regulations to own it, good luck trying to buy the ordinance for one.  You can't even possess a hand grenade in this country, let alone a bomb or rocket.

_Hand grenades are regulated under the National Firearms Act (“NFA”), a federal law first passed in 1934 and amended by the Crime Control Act of 1968. The 1968 amendments made it illegal to possess “destructive devices,” which includes grenades. (26 U.S.C. § 5801.) There’s no doubt that a live hand grenade designed for military combat fits within the law’s provisions—non-military people may not possess them. ..
Under the NFA, the term “destructive device” includes three types of explosives or weapons:
Bombs, grenades, rockets, missiles, and mines (and similar devices). Military grenades fit into this category. How a defendant intends to use the device is irrelevant—mere possession is enough for a conviction._





__





						Is it Legal to Own Hand Grenades?
					

"Hand grenades" include many more devices besides live military weapons. Often, what constitutes a hand grenade will depend on the view of the court making the decis




					www.criminaldefenselawyer.com


----------



## Mity-O (May 26, 2020)

Levant said:


> Mity-O said:
> 
> 
> > Well Brit, your point has been the topic of many a discussion. In a nation where many rely on their firearms to put food on their tables because they live so remotely and where law enforcement and law and order are constantly under attack by way of policy and belief there are becoming more and more communities that are relying on food and self enforcement. Unlike most of Europe there are billions of square miles that are still untamed and uncivilized all across the U.S. Granted there does have to be some form of proper gun control but there are two types of people with firearms here, those that understand and respect the responsibility that comes with baring arms and those that use the right to bare arms to get away with whatever they want. Does one suffer due to the kaos of another?
> ...


Excellent point! There are to many cops with little to no self control in a panic. But that wasn't the point being made here. Growing up civilized I was trained to rely on what law enforcement we have but if law enforcement is nowhere then I'm reaching for my Winchester. Thank you 2nd amendment!


----------



## OldLady (May 26, 2020)

Sunsettommy said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Levant said:
> ...


No, I don't.  I'm not the one promoting taking up our AR's to defend our liberty from the commie pinko fag Nazi government of ours.  This whole conversation is just plain stupid.


----------



## DrLove (May 26, 2020)

OldLady said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Levant said:
> ...



But the constitution doesn't say ANYTHING about hand grenades either. Without a modern fighter jet, an Abrams tank. and a case or two of hand grenades, how will Trumpists ever protect themselves, their bunkers and their arsenals against a hostile government?


----------



## progressive hunter (May 26, 2020)

DrLove said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


it says arms,,,
so anything that can be considered an arm is perfectly legal,,,


----------



## OldLady (May 26, 2020)

KGB said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > KGB said:
> ...


Well, as fncceo pointed out, the current Supreme Court ruling is that the right of citizens to bear arms is not contingent on being in the militia.  So whatever definition you think you have of a "militia" as understood by the Founding Fathers, it is kinda irrelevant.  That same case, though, ruled that citizens can keep guns *in their homes*, for self-protection and the Court made clear that the decision does not mean that restrictions on guns are no longer valid.

D.C. is for the most part a Gun Free Zone.  You can own a gun and store it any way you see fit, according to Heller, but in most circumstances, you can't take it outside your front door.


----------



## KGB (May 26, 2020)

OldLady said:


> KGB said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Which is still an unconstitutional restriction as intended by the Founding Fathers.  Their intent was rather clear.  If you are an honest law abiding citizen, your right to keep & bear arms shall not infringed.  This isn’t open to debate.  Again you are wrong.  Furthermore, McDonald vs Chicago clarified the Heller decision applied to state & local gvts under the 14th Amendment. I don’t give a damn how scary a gun is or how many magazines it can hold, the right of the People to keep & bear arms shall not be infringed.


----------



## Oz and the Orchestra (May 26, 2020)

*Just to clear up various points.

Great Britain stood alone against both Hitlers Nazi psycho's and Imperial Japan, despite Churchill's numerous warnings to Roosevelt  America sat on its hands for 2 years until attacked..

Soccer as you call it is the greatest professional game in the world. watched  by more people than any other sport – 'The beautiful game'.
American Football is a poor copy of English Rugby,  but for some unknown reason american players require  crash helmets and shoulder pads. Nobody else bothers to play it as the action is usually confined to 10 second passages before each break – boring!
Baseball in the UK is a minor sport played only by adolescent schoolgirls and called Rounders. How can you have a World Series when  only the US and Canada play it? 

Yes it is true you can be prosecuted and jailed for carrying a knife in the UK, also a screwdriver, knuckleduster or simple sharpened piece of plastic can land you in court, all clssed as offensive weapons and referred to as 'going tooled up'. 

You see men in the UK would view anyone carrying a gun or knife as unhinged and inadequate. 
Real men fight with their fists - Queensbury rules, no kicking, biting, hitting below the belt or when a man is down!

Freedom of speech is all very well, but I suppose like us you have race hate laws? You can't use the 'N' word to describe an African American without landing yourself in court. There are over 6 million reasons you should not be allowed to deny Auschwitz, Treblinca, Sobibor. etc. 
My personal view of anybody professing to be a Nazi is that they must be detained under the Mental Health Act. If they are found to be of sound mind, they should be sent to a  Re-education Centre. If that fails to change their views they should be executed by hanging. In every other circumstance I am totally against the death penalty. 

Abortion? I must admit I'm not comfortable with it! Probably partly due to my Roman Catholic upbringing. First of all I think it should be restricted to the first few weeks of pregnancy. Second there has to be a good reason,  - a cleft palette, or Downs Syndrome - would not be a good reason Ultimately I think education of young people is the answer though I accept at the end of the day it is a woman's right to choose.!
*


----------



## OldLady (May 26, 2020)

KGB said:


> This isn’t open to debate. Again you are wrong.


I wasn't wrong; you're saying the Supreme Court was wrong.


----------



## Desperado (May 26, 2020)

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> Gun related deaths per 100,000 population.
> 
> USA              12.21
> UK                 0.23
> ...


Isn't time you fucking foreigners stop telling Americans what to do!
If you do not like the way we do things nobody is forcing you to come here.


----------



## DrLove (May 26, 2020)

KGB said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > KGB said:
> ...



That ISN'T what Justice Scalia concluded.

“Nothing in our opinion should be taken to cast doubt on longstanding prohibitions on the possession of firearms by felons and the mentally ill, or laws forbidding the carrying of firearms in sensitive places such as schools and government buildings, or laws imposing conditions and qualifications on the commercial sale of arms.”​​








						The Second Amendment allows for more gun control than you think
					

We’re approaching the 10th anniversary of the Supreme Court’s landmark Heller decision. It didn’t cause a revolution in gun laws.




					www.vox.com


----------



## OldLady (May 26, 2020)

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> *Just to clear up various points.
> 
> Great Britain stood alone against both Hitlers Nazi psycho's and Imperial Japan, despite Churchill's numerous warnings to Roosevelt  America sat on its hands for 2 years until attacked..
> 
> ...


Awwww, shit.  You just came here to troll, and I swallowed it hook line and sinker and fought the good fight for hours and hours with these nutcases.  I adore your views on free speech, btw, troll or no.


----------



## Dale Smith (May 26, 2020)

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> Gun related deaths per 100,000 population.
> 
> USA              12.21
> UK                 0.23
> ...



Those countries you mentioned have been overrun by military aged muslim males that rape European women with impunity while European men have no way to defend them. As I have stated many times before, if you want my weapon, I'll give you the ammo first in the form of emptied shells. The last movie I saw where only "da gubermint" had weapons was Schindler's List and it didn't work out all that well for the Jews. The Chinese people are brutalized by gun toting commie fucks. I am sure a wimp like you would recoil in abject fear at the mere sight of a gun.


----------



## Anathema (May 26, 2020)

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> *You see men in the UK would view anyone carrying a gun or knife as unhinged and inadequate.
> Real men fight with their fists - Queensbury rules, no kicking, biting, hitting below the belt or when a man is down*



We have a former US Army officer who put it very well... “If you ever find yourself in a fair fight, your tactics suck.” The point of a fight is to WIN, not to play nice. If there are rules it’s a game, not a fight.

Guns, knives, OC spray, etc.. are all force multipliers. They allow the less physically gifted to survive and win against larger, more well trained opponents. That and they allow those of us who are trained to expend less energy ending the fight quickly and brutally.


----------



## OldLady (May 26, 2020)

So, I'm still puzzing about Canada violent crime rates being so much higher than Canada's.  Here's another country heard from, so to speak:

_A comparison of police-reported crime rates between Canada and the United States for 2000 shows that the U.S. has much higher rates of violent crime, while Canada generally has higher rates of property crime. Despite differences in rates, trends in crime between the two countries have been quite similar over the past twenty years. • In Canada, there were 542 homicides in 2000 resulting in a national rate of 1.8 homicides per 100,000 population. By comparison, there were 15,517 homicides in the U.S., resulting in a rate (5.5) three times higher than Canada’s. • Both countries have seen a decline in the number of homicides during the past decade, particularly in the U.S. Twenty years ago, the American homicide rate was about four times that of Canada. • Similarly, the aggravated assault rate in the U.S. was more than double the Canadian rate in 2000. The U.S. also showed a higher rate of robbery (65% higher) than Canada. About 41% of robberies in the U.S. involved a firearm, compared to 16% in Canada. _



			https://www150.statcan.gc.ca/n1/en/pub/85-002-x/85-002-x2001011-eng.pdf?st=dnoKvDm8


----------



## Markle (May 26, 2020)

DrLove said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



Here was my statement which you dodged.  Based on what you stated.

"You must have forgotten to include your reliable source and working link to the poll, survey, or whatever you used to support your statement that, "90% of US voters concur" that it is your RIGHT to make sure that my access to a weapon is greatly restricted."

What you are talking about then is a PRIVATE SELLER LOOPHOLE.  That gun shows are a huge loophole is a myth.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 26, 2020)

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> Gun related deaths per 100,000 population.
> 
> USA              12.21
> UK                 0.23
> ...


If we wanted to become subjects we'd move to the UK.

So do us a favor and stop tossing off on our constitution and save your jizz for your Royals. They seriously suck ass.


----------



## KGB (May 26, 2020)

OldLady said:


> KGB said:
> 
> 
> > This isn’t open to debate. Again you are wrong.
> ...



no you are wrong each & every time you bring up your gun grabbing statements because a firearm looks scary to you & this should be banned for citizen use.


----------



## OldLady (May 26, 2020)

KGB said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > KGB said:
> ...


Do you think making up asinine stuff about me each and every time you post is going to crush me?  You're just showing yourself to be someone who can't be trusted to tell the truth.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (May 26, 2020)

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> Gun related deaths per 100,000 population.
> 
> USA              12.21
> UK                 0.23
> ...



Your numbers are skewered within the context of your delusion...the numbers for gun deaths in America are far lower among NRA members than any european country.
The "epidemic" in America is confined for the most part to "gun control" and "safe space" areas where the left wing "grown ups" are.


----------



## justinacolmena (May 26, 2020)

Levant said:


> black market for stolen guns on the street.
> ...
> stop another person from exercising their rights.


There's a black market in murder for hire, and there's a black market for REVOKING gun rights of honest law abiding citizens.


----------



## Blues Man (May 26, 2020)

OldLady said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Levant said:
> ...


You might be able to buy one but there is no way you'll keep it in the air.

Those fighter planes need a lot of maintenance.

And even if you could find someone with the certifications to perform the maintenance and source the needed parts the cost would be astronomical


----------



## freyasman (May 26, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Look up "democide"; it's a mistake to think that governments are unwilling to kill their own people.
But I have personally seen people fight the US military with nothing more than small arms, and those guys did pretty good considering.
Here in the US, where the agents of the state (LE and military) are outnumbered by 1000 to 1, and they and their families have to live here? Good fucking luck......


----------



## freyasman (May 26, 2020)

DrLove said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


Your attitude is indicative of your ignorance and your arrogance.


----------



## freyasman (May 26, 2020)

OldLady said:


> KGB said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


A city full of government employees and none of them have any respect for the fundamental rights of the citizens? What does that tell you about the nature of government itself?  

Why the fuck do you think the rest of us stay armed?


----------



## OldLady (May 26, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


I found one for sale in Florida, a lot of the cool tech equipment not stripped.  It didn't say how much they were asking, but it is being marketed to private air carriers.  Flying an F16 must be sort of like driving a Bugatti.  Speed.  I love that feeling when a plane is taking off--for just a few seconds, you really feel like you're going somewhere. Can only imagine taking off in an F16..


----------



## DrLove (May 26, 2020)

freyasman said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Just as dumb as ever ... HuH Frey?


----------



## freyasman (May 26, 2020)

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> *Just to clear up various points.
> 
> Great Britain stood alone against both Hitlers Nazi psycho's and Imperial Japan, despite Churchill's numerous warnings to Roosevelt  America sat on its hands for 2 years until attacked..
> 
> ...


Detainment, forced re-education, and/or execution for "wrongthink"?


You're a pretty fucked up example of a man, IMO..... I wouldn't allow someone like you around me.



(And Queensbury rules required gloves; London Prize Ring rules were superior in my opinion.)


----------



## freyasman (May 26, 2020)

Anathema said:


> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> > *You see men in the UK would view anyone carrying a gun or knife as unhinged and inadequate.
> ...



These people always mock folks for going armed (smh)....... I have to think they simply _want_ to see others come to harm. There is no other explanation.


----------



## freyasman (May 26, 2020)

DrLove said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


Do I know you?


----------



## Obiwan (May 26, 2020)

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> Gun related deaths per 100,000 population.
> 
> USA              12.21
> UK                 0.23
> ...


I believe the idea of banning guns here in the US has been tried before...

The British got their asses kicked...


----------



## Oz and the Orchestra (May 26, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> > *Just to clear up various points.
> ...


Arf arf arf........well on second thoughts we would probably commute his sentence to life in prison as we are so totally opposed to the death penalty!


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 26, 2020)

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> *Just to clear up various points.
> 
> Great Britain stood alone against both Hitlers Nazi psycho's and Imperial Japan, despite Churchill's numerous warnings to Roosevelt  America sat on its hands for 2 years until attacked..
> 
> ...


_“Freedom of speech is all very well, but I suppose like us you have race hate laws? You can't use the 'N' word to describe an African American without landing yourself in court.”_

Wrong.

In the United States, hate speech is entitled to Constitutional protections, absent advocacy of imminent lawlessness or violence.

The United States is far superior to the UK and other democracies because we’re not a democracy – we’re a Constitutional Republic.

And in a Constitutional Republic the people are subject solely to the rule of law, not men – as men are incapable of ruling justly; that a citizen of the UK can be subject to criminal prosecution for engaging in hate speech is proof of that.

For all of America’s faults and failings – and there are many – I’d rather live in a Constitutional Republic where my rights and protected liberties are safeguarded by the rule of law, and not subject to the capricious whims, fears, and ignorance of the people, as in the UK.


----------



## freyasman (May 26, 2020)

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Oz and the Orchestra said:
> ...


What sentence?
The imaginary one in your head?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 26, 2020)

DrLove said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


No firearm regulatory measure is presented as a ‘panacea’ for all gun crime and violence.

Indeed, the issue of gun crime and violence can be successfully addressed only with a multifaceted approach.

UBCs are one aspect of that multifaceted approach; they are effective and do what they are designed to do.

UCBs are perfectly appropriate, warranted, and Constitutional – but UBCs alone will not solve the overall problem.


----------



## OldLady (May 26, 2020)

freyasman said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > KGB said:
> ...


Maybe they're thinking about our fundamental right to STAY ALIVE.  Those of us who are living peacefully, not walking around with a war playing in our heads all the time, might prefer NOT to be shot or be forced to shoot when we head to the grocery store or the park.    It was passed by the District of Columbia City Council, not the evil federal government.  Do you think the people who run our government LIVE in D.C.?  They work there.  They don't vote there.


----------



## Markle (May 26, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> You might be able to buy one but there is no way you'll keep it in the air.
> 
> Those fighter planes need a lot of maintenance.
> 
> And even if you could find someone with the certifications to perform the maintenance and source the needed parts the cost would be astronomical



I had a close business associate and friend (killed in a plane crash in Utah as co-pilot) who owned TWO Russian Mig fighters.  I know he owned one but not sure about the other.  They were identical, painted identically, and were kept in the same hanger at our local airport.  He was a retired Navy pilot and fellow REALTOR.  I'm sure the cost of keeping his "toys" in the air was astronomical.  We have a lot of commercial jetliners who fly here but we're not a fueling stop for them.  They had to go to Pensacola or Jacksonville just to refuel.  

When I raced motorcycles I always had a couple around for friends to ride.  Having a "spare" jet fighter seemed a bit over the top to me.


----------



## freyasman (May 26, 2020)

OldLady said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Life is fatal. How the fuck do you have a fundamental right to stay alive? That's a dumb thing to say.

You have a fundamental right to try and _protect_ your life, but not by crippling everyone else's ability to do the same.


----------



## freyasman (May 26, 2020)

OldLady said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


----------



## Levant (May 26, 2020)

OldLady said:


> I googled it.  He can't own either.  You can buy an old F16, but not new stuff.  Abrams is still in production and the older versions are not currently for sale.  But even if you could afford one, were capable of flying it, and went through all the government regulations to own it, good luck trying to buy the ordinance for one.  You can't even possess a hand grenade in this country, let alone a bomb or rocket.
> 
> _Hand grenades are regulated under the National Firearms Act (“NFA”), a federal law first passed in 1934 and amended by the Crime Control Act of 1968. The 1968 amendments made it illegal to possess “destructive devices,” which includes grenades. (26 U.S.C. § 5801.) There’s no doubt that a live hand grenade designed for military combat fits within the law’s provisions—non-military people may not possess them. ..
> Under the NFA, the term “destructive device” includes three types of explosives or weapons:
> ...



You googled hand grenades?  We were talking about tanks and fighters.  Just because the contracts don't allow the manufacturer to sell them to me, that's a contractual restriction, not a legal one.  That I can own an F16 absolutely proves I can legally own a fighter and can own an F35 from an 2nd Amendment perspective.


----------



## Levant (May 26, 2020)

OldLady said:


> No, I don't.  I'm not the one promoting taking up our AR's to defend our liberty from the commie pinko fag Nazi government of ours.  This whole conversation is just plain stupid.


You're such a liar.  No one has suggested taking up arms against the government and no one has called the government commie pinko fag Nazi.  Those are the adjectives we used to describe you, not the government.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 26, 2020)

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> Gun related deaths per 100,000 population.
> 
> USA              12.21
> UK                 0.23
> ...


Suicide is not counted as a violent gun crime but you tried


----------



## Levant (May 26, 2020)

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> *Just to clear up various points.
> 
> Great Britain stood alone against both Hitlers Nazi psycho's and Imperial Japan, despite Churchill's numerous warnings to Roosevelt  America sat on its hands for 2 years until attacked..
> 
> ...



Just to clear up a few points:  You'd be posting in German had not the  US come to save your puckered ass.  We did it happily for our allies.  For our trouble, British people fought and protested against paying the debt that your country agreed to pay - though it was finally paid.  For our trouble, we have a bunch British like you that tell us how awful we are and how much better than us you are.  If we'd been the sissies that the British and French were, we wouldn't have come in and saved your asses.  It was that tough, individualist, macho, gun-toting, hard-assed, crude, uncivilized, American that saved you.

How about laws against science in the UK?  This woman was arrested for calling a man a man because the man was pretending to be a woman.









						Mother arrested after calling a transgender woman a man
					

Three officers detained Kate Scottow, 38, at her home in Hitchin, Hertfordshire, before quizzing her at a police station about an argument with Stephanie Hayden on Twitter.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




Or this new ruling that preaching the Bible is illegal if anyone hearing the preaching claims offense.  As the article says, "Welcome, Sharia Law."






						Freedom of Speech in the UK, Now DEAD!
					

Caldron Pool – 17 Mar 20 WATCH: UK Police warn, preaching the Bible is a criminal offence if someone… 58.4KSharesPolice in the UK have warned a Christian street preacher that it’s now a crimi…




					politicalforum.home.blog
				




And then let's clear up a few things about your tolerance for killing babies that you believe are babies.  You wouldn't do it yourself but you agree it's a woman's right to kill a baby for a cleft palate that takes a simple 45 minute surgery to fix?  









						Home Page
					

Every year, Operation Smile helps thousands more children living with cleft lip and cleft palate to better breathe, eat, speak and live lives of greater confidence.




					www.operationsmile.org
				




I guess you and those murdering mothers just can't be bothered.... Probably the 45 minutes would be OK but then you add the drive time, gas, etc... Probably have to get lunch.  Not worth it; just kill the little fucker.  Rip his arms off and then his legs.. and then, cut that cleft head off at the neck..


----------



## Levant (May 26, 2020)

OldLady said:


> KGB said:
> 
> 
> > This isn’t open to debate. Again you are wrong.
> ...


The Supreme Court is often wrong - as demonstrated by the fact that the Supreme Court overturns its own rulings.


----------



## Levant (May 26, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> You might be able to buy one but there is no way you'll keep it in the air.
> 
> Those fighter planes need a lot of maintenance.
> 
> And even if you could find someone with the certifications to perform the maintenance and source the needed parts the cost would be astronomical


Financially, I couldn't buy or maintain one.  But, legally, if I had the cash, I could do both.









						This Man Owns the World’s Biggest Private Fighter Jet Collection Including F/A-18 Hornet, MiG-29
					

On its website, Air USA says it is a government contractor that provides tactical aircraft services to the US defence agencies, defence contractors, and foreign governments.




					www.news18.com


----------



## miketx (May 26, 2020)

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> Gun related deaths per 100,000 population.
> 
> USA              12.21
> UK                 0.23
> ...


Come try and take them scum bag.


----------



## miketx (May 26, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Come get them commie. Start your war, I've had with you filth.


----------



## sparky (May 26, 2020)

my gun's bigger than yours......

~S~


----------



## miketx (May 26, 2020)

sparky said:


> my gun's bigger than yours......
> 
> ~S~


Don't matter, I can hit what I aim at.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 26, 2020)

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> Great Britain stood alone against both Hitlers Nazi psycho's and Imperial Japan, despite Churchill's numerous warnings to Roosevelt America sat on its hands for 2 years until attacked..



  It's lucky for you, and nearly all of Europe, that we did eventually allow ourselves to be drawn into that war.  Otherwise, you'd all be part of Deutschland now.  Or the Союз Советских Социалистических Республик.  Only Japan was ever a threat to us; we could have simply focused on kicking Japan's ass, and left you Eurotrash to fend for yourselves.  The way your people are now allowing your nations to be overrun with violent Islamist savages, you may yet meet a similar fate, but with Europe turning into a unified Islamist caliphate, rather than being divided up between Germany and Russia as would have happened if not for our intervention in World War II.




Oz and the Orchestra said:


> Yes it is true you can be prosecuted and jailed for carrying a knife in the UK, also a screwdriver, knuckleduster or simple sharpened piece of plastic can land you in court, all clssed [sic] as offensive weapons and referred to as 'going tooled up'.
> 
> You see men in the UK would view anyone carrying a gun or knife as unhinged and inadequate.
> Real men fight with their fists - Queensbury rules, no kicking, biting, hitting below the belt or when a man is down!





Oz and the Orchestra said:


> Freedom of speech is all very well, but I suppose like us you have race hate laws? You can't use the 'N' word to describe an African American without landing yourself in court. There are over 6 million reasons you should not be allowed to deny Auschwitz, Treblinca, Sobibor. etc.
> My personal view of anybody professing to be a Nazi is that they must be detained under the Mental Health Act. If they are found to be of sound mind, they should be sent to a Re-education Centre. If that fails to change their views they should be executed by hanging.



  The funny thing, here, is that you think you are making your own case.  You're not.  You're making ours.  You're perfectly demonstrating why we Americans think you British are backward savages, why we kicked you out of our country almost two and a half centuries ago, and why the last thing we want is your kind telling us how to run our country.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 27, 2020)

sparky said:


> my gun's bigger than yours......
> 
> ~S~


Great for you I don't like carrying big guns all the time concealable is better for the most part.


----------



## katsteve2012 (May 27, 2020)

Levant said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > No. YOU are saying that I lied.
> ...



Here is what I have learned in this exchange with you:

I defined "conquest" for you, free of charge. 

With that definition you should be capable of picking up a history book and figuring it out, as opposed to being spoonfed.


----------



## Levant (May 27, 2020)

katsteve2012 said:


> Levant said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Is this your concession that you can't name a single conquest?  Because I can but I just wanted to prove how stupid you were.. Ask any native American Indian and they can list conquests.


----------



## Blues Man (May 27, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > my gun's bigger than yours......
> ...


I've always preferred handguns.  I carry for self defense so I have several handguns of different sizes and calibers and I don't hunt but I do have a 12 Gauge for the house and a rifle or two that I bought but hardly ever use


----------



## Deleted member 73486 (May 27, 2020)

Guns are for guys with small dicks, period! No reasonable person needs an AR-15 to defend themselves, especially in the age of nuclear weapons and viruses!


----------



## Blues Man (May 27, 2020)

Shut_the_Flip_up_Donnie! said:


> Guns are for guys with small dicks, period! No reasonable person needs an AR-15 to defend themselves, especially in the age of nuclear weapons and viruses!


Why is it you anti gun people are obsessed with dick?


----------



## Deleted member 73486 (May 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> Shut_the_Flip_up_Donnie! said:
> 
> 
> > Guns are for guys with small dicks, period! No reasonable person needs an AR-15 to defend themselves, especially in the age of nuclear weapons and viruses!
> ...


Because we know you guys must be compensating for some sexual deficiency.


----------



## Blues Man (May 27, 2020)

Shut_the_Flip_up_Donnie! said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Shut_the_Flip_up_Donnie! said:
> ...



Never had any complaints.

But then again I'm not obsessed with other men's penises like you are  

Not that there's anything wrong with that.

So tell me what other possessions that other men have indicates to you that those men have small penises?


----------



## Deleted member 73486 (May 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> Shut_the_Flip_up_Donnie! said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


Big trucks, wife beaters, swastikas, etc. All that macho bullshit. You either haven't heard anything cause your girlfriend is too nice to tell you, or because you don't even have a girlfriend to begin with.


----------



## Blues Man (May 27, 2020)

Shut_the_Flip_up_Donnie! said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Shut_the_Flip_up_Donnie! said:
> ...



So then by your "logic" a guy who drives a Smart Car must have a really big penis right?


----------



## Deleted member 73486 (May 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> Shut_the_Flip_up_Donnie! said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


Exactly -- 12 incher!


----------



## Blues Man (May 27, 2020)

Shut_the_Flip_up_Donnie! said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Shut_the_Flip_up_Donnie! said:
> ...



So you have personal experience in this?

I for one have never seen any correlation between what men own and the size of their penises because there is none.


----------



## Deleted member 73486 (May 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> Shut_the_Flip_up_Donnie! said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


Ahhh....so you have done studies on it? Bravo!


----------



## Blues Man (May 27, 2020)

Shut_the_Flip_up_Donnie! said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Shut_the_Flip_up_Donnie! said:
> ...



And you have?

I'm not the one claiming that there is any relation between the car a person drives and his penis size you are so it is up to you to prove it.


----------



## Deleted member 73486 (May 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> Shut_the_Flip_up_Donnie! said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


You fail to see the whole point -- that most real men outgrow their useless toys and become civilized adults when they reach a certain age. The penis size is just a way to get at you gullible people who think that a gun is going to protect you from a virus (or even from a home intruder). I'll take my baseball bat and kitchen knives in close combat with an invader anytime over a gun!


----------



## Oz and the Orchestra (May 27, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> > *Just to clear up various points.
> ...


*No! I didn't 'old lady'
When I was 8 yro I remember running into the kitchen and telling my mother that the man on the heart shaped ceramic wall plate (JFK), she'd recently brought back from Dublin,  had just had his head blown off, on the six o clock news.
Later I remember saying to my older brother that if we kids did that, - we would have our toys taken and told we were very, very naughty. Who though is supposed to take the adults toys when they are very, very naughty.

You will soon see I have an objective in writing this thread!

Keep the faith!*


----------



## Blues Man (May 27, 2020)

Shut_the_Flip_up_Donnie! said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Shut_the_Flip_up_Donnie! said:
> ...



Let's see your proof.

Maybe it's guys who like to swing baseball bats that are wishing they had a big dick.

And I carry because I have no desire to get in hand to hand combat.

Maybe you've been lucky enough not to have been the victim of a violent crime and you naively think that because it hasn't happened to you that it doesn't happen to anyone else.

I have been the victim of a violent crime.  When I was 18 and walking home from a late shift I was set upon by 3 thugs.  I tried to fight my way out but I was simply outnumbered.  That attack resulted in 3 cracked ribs, a lacerated spleen that had to be removed and a fractured eye orbital and some permanent vision impairment in my left eye.

The day I turned 21 I applied for a carry permit and bought a handgun.


----------



## DrLove (May 27, 2020)

freyasman said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...



You should - Maybe another board where you use the same handle?
I haven't been around here for at least 6 months.


----------



## DrLove (May 27, 2020)

Levant said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > I googled it.  He can't own either.  You can buy an old F16, but not new stuff.  Abrams is still in production and the older versions are not currently for sale.  But even if you could afford one, were capable of flying it, and went through all the government regulations to own it, good luck trying to buy the ordinance for one.  You can't even possess a hand grenade in this country, let alone a bomb or rocket.
> ...



Do you have a link on that Levant? Methinks you are mistaken.


----------



## DrLove (May 27, 2020)

Levant said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > You might be able to buy one but there is no way you'll keep it in the air.
> ...



Perhaps, but you would be barred from purchasing ordinance.
Also unlikely you'd be authorized to fly such a thing. Even if you knew how, ya'd prolly be shot down.


----------



## Oz and the Orchestra (May 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> Shut_the_Flip_up_Donnie! said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



*I've had my jaw smashed by two guys after being threatened with a knife during a  burglary.
In a separate attack I nearly  bled to death after being stabbed.
In both incidents nobody actually died. Had guns been involved  some of  us probably would have.

What you need to consider is that no matter how much a person through there own selfish & stupid actions may deserve to be shot and probably killed. Does their family deserve the heartache?*


----------



## progressive hunter (May 27, 2020)

DrLove said:


> Levant said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


already posted,,,


----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> Shut_the_Flip_up_Donnie! said:
> 
> 
> > Guns are for guys with small dicks, period! No reasonable person needs an AR-15 to defend themselves, especially in the age of nuclear weapons and viruses!
> ...



  Just one more datum to prove the truth of a saying of unknown provenance, popularly misattributed to Freud, that a fear of weapons is a sign of retarded sexual development.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 27, 2020)

Shut_the_Flip_up_Donnie! said:


> Because we know you guys must be compensating for some sexual deficiency.


----------



## Blues Man (May 27, 2020)

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Shut_the_Flip_up_Donnie! said:
> ...



The last thing I am going to worry about is the family of the piece of shit who is attacking me.

Maybe if the family did I better job raising their kid that kid wouldn't be out on the street attacking innocent people


----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> So you [Shut_the_Flip_up_Donnie!] have personal experience in this?
> 
> I for one have never seen any correlation between what men own and the size of their penises because there is none.



  I have to wonder why either of you think you know that much about other men's penises, or care.  Unless you're a medical professional of some sort, in a field that relate to men's reproductive equipment, the only other likely explanation for any _“man”_ thinking he knows or cares that much about other men's penises is if he's a faggot.  I think we can certainly assume this about Shut_the_Flip_up_Donnie!, but what about you?


----------



## OldLady (May 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


ummmm.....he was talking about YOUR family, after you got shot in your re-creation of the OK Corral.


----------



## Blues Man (May 27, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Oz and the Orchestra said:
> ...


ummmmm

where did I ever say I got shot?


----------



## Blues Man (May 27, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > So you [Shut_the_Flip_up_Donnie!] have personal experience in this?
> ...


Hey it's the anti gun morons who are obsessed with the size of other men's penises not me


----------



## Markle (May 27, 2020)

Shut_the_Flip_up_Donnie! said:


> Big trucks, wife beaters, swastikas, etc. All that macho bullshit. You either haven't heard anything cause your girlfriend is too nice to tell you, or because you don't even have a girlfriend to begin with.



Grow up.


----------



## freyasman (May 27, 2020)

Shut_the_Flip_up_Donnie! said:


> Guns are for guys with small dicks, period! No reasonable person needs an AR-15 to defend themselves, especially in the age of nuclear weapons and viruses!


*"The worst thing about being an advocate for gun rights is that leftists will obsess over your dick."*

-Sally Mayweather


----------



## freyasman (May 27, 2020)

DrLove said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


I use the same handle everywhere on the net...... who am I talking to?


----------



## sparky (May 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> I've always preferred handguns. I carry for self defense so I have several handguns of different sizes and calibers and I don't hunt but I do have a 12 Gauge for the house and a rifle or two that I bought but hardly ever use



i hunt, it's tradition here, not that i'm a GOOD hunter, but my arsenal is ready for when i aspire to be one...



Shut_the_Flip_up_Donnie! said:


> Guns are for guys with small dicks, period!



Nope, guns are a tool , period



Shut_the_Flip_up_Donnie! said:


> You fail to see the whole point -- that most real men outgrow their useless toys and become civilized adults when they reach a certain age



_really?_
and you don't see gun owners as '_civilized_', simply because they own one?
seems you're in a position where you're going to have to 'splain yourself
you've the floor sir, lets see how _civilized_ you can respond....

~S~


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 27, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> When did I say I carry a gun?.


"If"

It's a two letter word. I expect you to know it. Maybe i expect too much.


----------



## Rambunctious (May 27, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > When did I say I carry a gun?.
> ...


Why are you making shit up then?....oooooh you are a lib....


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 27, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


I didn't. Again, i invite you to look up the word, "if". You're really falling on your face right now.


----------



## Rambunctious (May 27, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I didn't. Again, i invite you to look up the word, "if". You're really falling on your face right now.


I invite you to bite me....


----------



## Street Juice (May 27, 2020)

Levant said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > And the Sacred Founding Fathers also were adamantly opposed to a standing army.  Times change.
> ...


There is a perfectly serviceable way to change the Constitution


----------



## DrLove (May 28, 2020)

freyasman said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...



I change my handle on ALL these poli-chat boards. Don't like trolls following me around. ;-)


----------



## Indeependent (May 28, 2020)

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> Gun related deaths per 100,000 population.
> 
> USA              12.21
> UK                 0.23
> ...


Yawn...


----------



## Mindful (May 28, 2020)

He’s really got you going. For a newbie.

He might not even be English.

Or maybe he’s doing a Tommy Tainant.


----------



## 22lcidw (May 28, 2020)

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> Gun related deaths per 100,000 population.
> 
> USA              12.21
> UK                 0.23
> ...


When I watch British programs today, the white male in it is the minority. You would be better advised to turn your head inwards toward your own future civil discourse.


----------



## Oz and the Orchestra (May 28, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> > Gun related deaths per 100,000 population.
> ...


We don't have a problem with Black people, Muslims or anyone else from Britons former empire - in fact the more the merrier!


----------



## freyasman (May 28, 2020)

DrLove said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


Okay.


----------



## Dr Grump (May 28, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> When I watch British programs today, the white male in it is the minority. You would be better advised to turn your head inwards toward your own future civil discourse.



Why are Deplorables so fucking dumb. I didn't know the Donald was contagious.








						Great Britain - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				





Ethnic groups
86.8% White
7.1% Asian
3.1% Black
2.0% Mixed
0.3% Arab
0.6% Other[3][4]


----------



## 22lcidw (May 29, 2020)

Dr Grump said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > When I watch British programs today, the white male in it is the minority. You would be better advised to turn your head inwards toward your own future civil discourse.
> ...


It must be the propaganda. All I know is that most progs move away from that. Then spew their guilt while living with all the comforts around them. I can't figure it out. What I do know is that we are living off of past foundation that is pure venom to you.  Take yourself away from that. Prove yourselves without using that as a crutch for your living standards.


----------

